# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 17



## Rosie P

New home ladies. Happy  . 

    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Good Morning lovelies!
Errgh another day at work to contend with hey - just sat munching me bran flakes and slurping my decaf tea (wish i could say I was being super healthy all the time but it was fish and chips for tea last night!)n All though since the 1st of July Ive pretty much given up caffiene!  Have you ladies all given up tea and coffee!  (I also haven't had any alcohol since the 4th July) Just need to start jabbing to make it all worth it 
Well enjoy your day girls, I better go get dressed ready for work x x x x x


----------



## Littlelambxx

Morning girls,

Feel like I've been run over by a truck today, I feel asleep last night and missed Big brother which I never do!!   This morning I have had to drag myself up, I'm still not awake properly and this decaff coffee doesn't help   If I didn't have to go to sit at my mum and dads to let the virgin man in, I would drop the boys at school and go to back to bed   Right must run and finish getting everyone ready, hope you are all ok and have a good morning xxx


----------



## watn1

Morning All,

Hayley - Bran Flakes.... YUK!  Well done on giving up the Caffiene  I don't drink Tea or coffee but i am a serial Coke drinker i drink a litre a day easily. I did give it up about 3 weeks before treatment but i am sure you hear me say some days i have given in and had a can.. That is my only vice.. I haven't had a drop of alcohol for about 5 months! 

LittleLamb - (sorry i don't know your name ) Sounds like you are starting to feel the effects of Dr-ing... It did make me feel very lethargic within a couple of days of starting and then i got progressively hot at times.

Me, I feel LOADS better today! The codine the clinic gave me done the trick and by 7-8pm last night i was headache free, I cannot begin to tell you what a relief it feels! I actually got to sit and watch a bit of TV  and had dinner  (well a cheese and onion sarny) Which is more then the nothing i've had for the past few days.

Lou, Vikki, Nat, Veng  Good Morning


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole so glad your feeling better hun, love the chat about the alcohol, have one for me  

Welcome to Littlelamb, sorry your suffereing with the side effects, I have been very lucky and had hardly anything except an unsightly heat rash on my legs   but this is comparison to what some of you go through is fine with me

Hayley snap I also had fish, chips and mushy peas for tea, I see it as the fish is healthy isn't it as long as we don't eat the batter  

Natalie, Vikki, Veng - morning hun


----------



## veng

morning ladys  
i had left over roast from sunday  last night.
well as i have not started yet i am still drinking my tea i don't realy drink much else i am trying to drink the odd bottle of water  
glad you feel better nicole   
hi LL,Nat,Vikki,Lou,Hayley,Katie,Rosie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng don't you like squash or ribena?  That's what I am drinking the no added sugar stuff...  Mm left over roast sounds nice I missed breakfast this morning and feeling hungry now


----------



## veng

morning Lou
yeah i do like orange squash maybe i can swap it for my tea once i get started   ive never tryed def tea anyone have any fav's? i need hot tea  
i hope Katie feels a little more positive about Friday so i guess they plan ET Monday?


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have decaf tea and coffee although never really had that much first drink of the day mug of tea but then squash and then normally a coffee after dinner so I have not found it hard to swap for decaf, I am sure you will be fine Veng    Katie was a bit peed off yesterday said her ovaries were hurting bless her but I am sure she has got her head around it now, I guess ET will be Monday yes


----------



## watn1

Thanks guys... 

Lou how on earth and you resist the batter?? I commend you if you didn't eat it because there is no way i couldn't eat it... I love Fish batter with brown sauce  

Veng - Roast sounds nice but i can't eat warmed up food... YUK! I am a REALLY fussy eater... Like really bad. We so not have a microwave as i refuse to cook or warm any food in it. Whether that will change when i have a bub i dunno but for me personally i couldn't do it  

I too hope Katie's feeling positive... Must be hard not having the forum when she's been around it soo long. I think i'd feel a little alone.   I guess her transfer will be on 3 day or 5 days if she has enough to go to blasts.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you make me laugh hun no microwave, I know what you mean but I do use it for warming beans up and stuff like that, I bet when you have your bubba and in the middle of the night you will be warming the milk in one unless of course you plan on breast feeding?  Fish batter and brown sauce no thanks, I do like fish batter but sometimes it can be very greasy and it makes me feel sick.


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Girls, on a break so just a quickie..... 

Lou you put me to shame, I ate every bit, but Nicole im a red sauce girl!

Veng I like the pg pyramid decaf tea it has been the best type ive tried so far!  I like water so I wont find it hard to do the 2ltrs a day except all the trips to the loo, Im worried if i'll manage a litre of milk a day though - just seems so much!

LL - Hope your feeling a bit better, I was really tired last night too so missed BB, although Im drug free so have no excuse!

x x


----------



## Just a girl

Anyone heard any news from Shon? Wasn't her EC due yesterday? I hope she's ok?


----------



## watn1

Lou - Well i say am not going to now and will say that i will prefer to fill some bottles up with boiling water in the evening and just add the milk as and when... BUT... Never say never.

I have never used a Microwave for anything not even beans, They go on the hob and if i go somewhere and see them go to put something in the Microwave i'm like... No No No.. Like sometimes in a chippy and you have a pie and they are not quite ready so they try and warm them up   Silly i know! DP sometimes heats stuff up but he has to do it in the oven & always says he's going to get a microwave but he never bother's   Each to their own i guess. 

Hayley... I hate Water, i do like Summer Fruits squash etc but not in the bucket load, However my friend has told me its not classed as 'pure' water and that's just like saying 'the water in her coffee is her daily intake' I think she's having me on!   & Milk... Well i won't say i like it but i can drink it as long as it's ice cold.. But a Litre? Are you joking? I thought a pint? or is a pint a litre?   Oh God!!

I too was wondering about Shon yesterday...  

Anyway Ladies, I have to go to Northampton now being as i didn't go yesterday so a nice 160 mile round trip for me today   Wonderful! Speak later.xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I will not be drinking the milk it makes me gag, I have the water intake off to a tee and have some thorntons toffee with brazil nuts but that's it for me, hope it won't make much difference time will tell hey.  I saw BB last night it was quite good heaven and hell LOL  Yes I wonder how Shon is I don't have her mobile number so can't text her.  Nicole take it easy hun 160mile round trip sounds alot for little old you after yesterday


----------



## watn1

Lou - yeah BB was quite good last night... Was laughing at the end with them all screaming when the bin hit the window while telling ghost stories... I know long trip but i have to do it & i've already been paid so better get it out the way. Still got 18 stores to get round (twice) in 3 weeks...


----------



## shon1982

So sorry ladies haven't been on to update you all. 

Well Friday the cons said that my eggies needed another couple of days growing time. So EC was then changed to Wed. Went back in for a scan yesterday and I now have 25 eggs !!!! All ready and the right size now. All booked in for EC Wednesday and I had the trigger shot last night at 8.30pm.

I have blown up like a buddah. I am seriously looking about 5 months gone - no joke. 

Quite scared girlies. How are all of you. 

Shon xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Well done Shon!!! Good luck hun!

Hello everyone!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Shon thats fab news hun, so glad for you.

 Nat, how are you


----------



## Skybreeze

Not bad Lou AF has slowed down so feeling better now! Hows you??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nat glad to hear it hun, I am having a nightmare at work, nearly just walked out getting so touchy I think it is these drugs, but have just sat down with my Manager and a Director and they understand, feel like a fool and just feel like having a good cry now, god I hope the stimms make me feel more normal soon, I thought I was coping fine but obviously not.  

Just heard from Katie she has only just got up bless her, she seems ok x


----------



## veng

well done shon and good luck for tomorrow 
Hi Nat glad you feeling a little better
Lou   are you still starting to stem Friday?
Nicole drive safe my dear 
well iam off to do food shopping how exciting


----------



## shon1982

Lou - poor you hun. I hope that whatever that was stressing you out is sorted now. Good luck for starting stimms tomorrow. It has flown by hasn't it. Fingers crossed that you will feel a zillion times better sweetie. 

Nicole - hi lovie - hope that you are ok?

Veng - thank you, I will be on on Thursday to let you all know how many eggies were collected !!! Very excited. 

Natalie, great to hear that you are feeling so much better honey. I take my hat off to you at how positively you are dealing with this. Thinking of you and sending you lots of loves hun x

Katie - if you are reading this honey I hope that you are ok. All the luck in the world for you on Friday.

Well I officially look 5 months pregnant. I have blown up like a blowfish since the ovitrelle. Bit nervy about tomorrow as DH is driving through London - for the first time, he doesn't drive in London at all. Praying that we get there ok. We are leaving at 5.30 am so hopefully we will have plenty of space.

I took a sick certificate into work on Friday morning - well I lie - DH took it in for me. Shortly after he left my B*tch boss had an eppie and was searching for my personnel file, obviously to ring HR and start causing me trouble. Only thing is she hadn't received the letter sent to her from Occ Health stating that he had instructed me to get a sick cert as it was against the law them forcing me to take it as Annual Leave, when in actual fact I will be unfit to work. She should have that letter by today - so hopefully that will stop the evil cow in her tracks. 

Well I am going to lay on the sofa and watch some Cold Feet (got Box set) - I love that programme - such a shame it ended. 

Love and loads of luck to all of you girlies. Thinking of you all.

Shon x


----------



## emsy2525

hi ladies

can i join u...again!!!

im about to start egg sharing got my appointment with nurse friday 25th july, had all my bloods done, and wil get results next week..

how long roughly does it take between signing consents to actually starting tx??

EMsy xx


----------



## watn1

Hi Again, Ladies.. Excuse any typos' coming as on my phone.

Shon -Great to hear from you, Wondered what you were up to... Great news that you have had your trigger shot, Did it go ok? A injection free day for you then.. Your Boss seems very nasty!! Evil B!tch!... As you say hopefully she will get the letter today... Don't let it worry you there's nothing she can do you have a note and thats that, I could understand if you were on a final warning for sickness (but like weekend bouts that are not really sickness at all) How insensitive! I would be throwing a grievance her way too if she carries on when you get back... You don't want her giving you stress while in teh early stages of your pregnancy!

Lou - (hugs) for you too hun... It hard isn't it the emotional effects of the DR drugs even though i only did them for 2 weeks i was very emotional and felt like i was gonna break down at the most stupid of things! Hopefully when you start to get some Stimms back into you tomorrow you will feel better, Are you doing them in the morning too?

Veng - Enjoy food shopping, I ordered mine last night and it will be delivered this evening   I hate food shopping.

Nat - Glad you are feeling a little better now AF has calmed down a little.  

Emsy - From my very first appointment it took 3 months.. I would say once all your test's are bacl you should be good to start in a cycle or 2 depending on where you are now and if they need to sync your cycle with your receiptants. Good Luck

I'm just sitting waiting for 2 staff to come back off dinner and then i am good to start my session! In a bloody clammy little room with no aircon - I'm not happy! 

x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hey Emsy

I had my bloods done in Febraury and started my cycle in May... So 3 months (ish). Good luck...

Shon... Your boss    I cant believe some people!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## shon1982

Hi Emsy - welcome to the thread - well it has taken me a little longer as they found out that I was a CF carrier - but, like nicole said around 3 months usually. Once you start treatment it honestly flies by - I'm not joking hun !!! 

Nicole - I know, does my boss honestly think that I need this stress. I have endo and I have had 5 single days off due to that (not mon and Fri though) and I had to have a lap in feb to diagnose the endo so I was signed off for 2 weeks then. But as Occ Health says - Endo is a disability and so I am covered under the Disability Discr. Act and she can't discriminate against me due to having time off for an op to diagnose endo. Hey ho. I am a firm believer in what goes around comes around - she'll wake up on eday and all her teeth will have fallen out !!!!!!

The trigger shot was fine - do it in your tummy and it will be fine hun. Dh did it - I just closed my eyes and before I knew it it was done. What stage are you at now hun - brain has turned to mush and can't remember hun.

What do you do for a living then?

Shon xxx


----------



## shon1982

Hi Nat - I know, some people are outrageous. Not like she hasn't got children either. 

Am sh*tting it about going back, not sure what I will be going back to. But I have to try and put that out of my mind. I hate her so much i really do. So nasty and inconsiderate.

How are you feeling darling? Are you taking it easy? 
xxx


----------



## watn1

Glad your tigger went well. 
You made me laugh about the teeth falling out   I'm sure you were thinking something worse though  
You have nothing to worry about when you go back to work, You are not taking the P*ss you are signed off for a very valid reason and maybe if she weren't so much of a b!tch you wouldn't of needed the time off but the last thing you'd want would be to be working with her stressing you out during 2ww!

Me, Don't ask! My treatment has been abandoned due to the bad headaches i was getting. Got to wait for AF then doing the short protocol where i will just go straight into stims should only delay me by a week or so and there was really nothing to say i may or may not of had those 2 weeks added on to this treatment protocol anyway. Just   that AF will hurry the hell up!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome Emsy   I had bloods in Feb and then was due to start May but recepient wasn't ready so started June

Veng I start stimms tomorrow hun  

Shon I start stimms tomorrow night so hoping I will start to feel better in myself and then scan and blood Friday.  Time has flown by to be honest can't wait for my hols now.  God I think I have probs with work but mine are nothing compared to your boss  

Nicole - I have been told to do the stimms in the evening after 6.30pm then go for scan and bloods Friday to see how I am going they then tell me what dose to continue with over the weekend then back for scans next week Mon, Wed, Fri, busy busy hey


----------



## Skybreeze

Dont worry about that yet hun, when you go back you will be pregnant so will be leaving in a few months anyway.. I think you can take maternity leave from 11 weeks before the babies are due... So you wil be fine...

I am ok, feeling ok... Made a few dicisions last night with DH about what to do next.... Will find out if we can do what we said in September... 

xxxx


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies
shon thats fab news about the eggies well done  
hows everyone today lou you getting excited about stimming?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Excited but also nervous about the stimms jab, I know I will be fine but its that unkown again isn't it.  Hope you are ok Vikki.

Natalie glad you and Dh have been chatting, as they say always good to talk


----------



## Littlelambxx

Good afternoon,
Well I went to let the telephone repair man in to my mums, came home about 10:30 and feel asleep till 1:45!! I woke up with a banging head, so I'm now slurping down the water to make it go, Care told me that it's OK to take painkillers up until nearer EC, is this what you girls have been told to? Sorry its a me, me, me will try and stop going on now  

Nicole (its Lisa, don't think I had mentioned it before) I am glad you are feeling a bit better   I know what you mean about water   its bad enough with juice in to get it down!! I couldn't live without my microwave, but I know what you mean about reheating its just not the same.

Lou, how exciting you start stimming tomorrow how long have you down regged for, has it gone quick?

Shon, good luck for tomorrow, get a good sleep tonight 

Nat, I have had a read of your diary, and I just wanted to say how sorry I was for you and DH   

Veng, how did the food shopping go? I normally do my big shop online now, I'm not lazy (honest) I just can't cope with all the people it drives me mad  

Just a girl, when does your tx start?

Emsy, I had my first appointment with the coordinator in March and started my tx last week, the longest part is waiting for the results. Have a read of my diary under member treatments, (littlelamb's 1st es/ivf) the exact dates are there hope its helps. It will be here before you know it!!

Hi Vikki, hope you are OK?

Hi, to KatieD, I think I have read that your having PC problems, but wanted to say hello and good luck for Friday (is it?)

Hope I haven't missed anyone, you will have to bare with me as I am still a learner on the egg share thread!  

Love LLxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

LL I have been d/regging since 24th June so 22 days then 23 tomorrow and start stimms to be honest it has dragged a little but now  have just counted it doesn't seem like 22days, you are doing well on your posts better than me and I have been here a while


----------



## watn1

Lisa - Yes i was told only Paracetamol was ok to take but nothing else... I hope your headache goes.. Lord i know it's not nice to get that side effect


----------



## Littlelambxx

Lou that seems like a long time, you must feel well and truly ready for stimms   Nicole, I will take some paracetamols and hope best, see you all later xx


----------



## Just a girl

Shon - Wow 25 eggs, good luck for tomorrow hun! Sorry to hear you have an evil cow of a boss  , is there any where I can find any literature on it being illegal for your work to make you take annual leave for tx, Im not sure what my work are going to do yet as when they phoned HR they said there is no policy on people taking time off for IVF and no one has ever asked up till now, so they suggested I took it as unpaid leave on holiday? However it is policy if you need doctors or hospital normally you can just take the time off and it doesn't affect your pay! x

Lou -   sorry to hear you were feeling emotional today! Good luck for tomorrow x

Nicole - Why did you have all that travelling to do today? I know you have your ebay site but what else do you do? and where do you get all your nice pics and how do you put them on (sorry - im very blonde at times  computers aren't my forte!) x

Nat - Hiya hun  hope your ok x

Veng - Did you survive the food shop - I hate doing the tesco nrun with a passion but DP simply refuses so no choice if I wanna eat  x

Vikki - Hello lady, is AF still hiding from you?

Lisa - Good question? All my bloods came back 2 weeks ago on Thursday and the clinic is currently searching for a recipient for me and some of these girls got matched so quickly I really hope I do too, I am so desperate to start this cycle but ive worked out that AF should arrive thursday (ish) so time is running out   How long did it take you to get matched?

Emsey - Welcome Back hun x

X X X


----------



## KellyG

Ok girls something has been bothering me. What the hell is happening to my recipient? She wouldnt be dring would she? she wouldnt be stimming so what isssss she doing lol


----------



## Littlelambxx

Just a girl, I was matched the next day but I did wait an extra long time for my bloods to come back   The quick match certainly made up for it   How long have your clinic said it will take? Perhaps you should give them a quick ring, sometimes the squeaky wheel gets the oil! You might be able to start on day 21 of your cycle like I did, I was matched 5 days before my 1st day of AF and they said I couldn't start till day 21, it soon came round though! 

KellyG you have got me thinking now? I'm not sure, I thought that recipients still have to DR but I just presumed it. I am sure one of the other girls will now x


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 
shopping was OK but as hubby's American he likes me to get his fav foods and i have to shop in tesco's to get my tea and bits i like hehe pain i know  
hi Emsey
hi Kelley i hope you get some news about your recipient soon 
hi to everyone i hope you all have a good evening Ive rented out The bank job hope its good it has Jason Statham in it


----------



## KellyG

see littlelamb good question wasnt it   when i go in for my baseline im gonna ask lol


----------



## watn1

Hi ladies,

   Hayley - I do all sorts of bits and bob's   I have just taken on a contract with BHS to do all their training for their new credit card they are launching so i am doing sessions throughout some stores to get the staff up to speed. I then hope to get another contact out of them for further sessions i.e Objections handling etc.
I get my pic's from www.glitter-graphics.com you just put in a key word and search and then a load of text comes up underneath that you just copy and paste into your typing box. I think you should call that clinic of yours and give them a kick up the bum   Also if your doctor signs you off then you will be SICK not on unpaid leave!! Tell them to shove off! You will not be off because you are having IVF you will be off because you will of had a operation afterall, Most doc's sign you off as a "gynological procedure including recovery" Don't mention it again and if they say anything just tell them it will be upto your doctor if he signs you off or not! I tell you employers these days take the P!SS I'm all up for business is business... But come on!! RANT over  

KellyG - Hi Hun.. I'm not sure if different receiptants do different things but I did ask what mine was going to do and was told that she didn't have periods so as soon as i would start stimming she started to take tablets to get her lining etc ready i think for her it would of been a little like a FET? I could be wrong but thats what i have been told.

Veng - Glad you liked shopping but i'd still get Tesco's to come and bring it me! Veng - I have the bank Job on DVd and just never got round to watching it I have collected a few films ready for my lazy 2WW.

I was matched at about CD10 and started on CD21 so it CAN be quick if they want it to be.

Well, I have just got home and one of my neighbours cooking dinner and it smells soooo nice! Tesco's will be here with our shopping between 7-9pm but DP is going the chippy as Lou & Hayley made me fancy Fish & Chips  

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Lol - fish and chips with brown suace i assume??  It's dreadful as we only live about 10 doors away from a chinese/chip it's too easy to be bad!  You really do do allsorts don't you ?  You'll have to start dealing in pushchairs and other baby stuff soon on your ebay shop and then ensuring all your lovely ff's get 'mates rates'?
I want to ring my clinic so bad but feel a bit like a stalker as she said she will ring when they have found someone for me or Im to ring when AF shows up! Thanks for the glitter graphics thing too x


----------



## Just a girl

Sorry ladies for keep 'banging on' about being matched and having to wait to start tx - as I know there a lot more people worse off then me, (Its just it's all I bloody think about) x x x


----------



## KellyG

Just a girl its no problem they found me a match straight away but i was on CD19 and had to wait a whole month to start. Im the most impatient person ever, but i can assure you once you get started it flys. Fingers crossed for you huni xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks Kelly G! x (Its strange as I have a friend that I call Kelly G too!)


----------



## watn1

Yes Brown sauce hayley... Waiting for him to get back but he's just called and there is a car on fire on the M6 so having to take another route! Blooming M6! I'm starving   They may of already matched you but just waiting for your AF and then will pop and and say "right your good to start" I guess it's no good having a match without the AF and honestly there will be a HUGE waiting list so there is no need to worry. How far away are you from AF?

Kelly G - Hey?... Get behind in the que I'm the most impatient person EVER!   

Awful isn't it this IVF larky! If anyone woud of said to me i'd be having IVF when i'm 26 i'd of laughed and said "yeah right" i'm sure we all would of... & here we all are!! At least we all have each other and our loved ones and surely all of this can only make our relationships stronger then most. 

I need a new ticker.... Might start one for the deliver of our car seems as nothing else is going on  

Oooohhh Chips are here  .xx


----------



## Bernice

Hey all

I wondered if I could join you?  I am just pooping the pill waiting for my recipients AF to arrive so we can start DR together.  Hope this works!!

How are you all?

Bernice
x


----------



## Just a girl

Hello Bernice and Welcome    Where abouts in Hants do you live? Im in Southampton x


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Im about 2 days away from AF but it could be a little more!  What car will you be getting? x


----------



## watn1

Well my chips were Lovely! I am stuffed    but with food!   

Bernice, Welcome to the thread hun... Hope you will find it helpful speaking to other doing eggshare.. i see you did a egg share cycle already and was sucessful for you and one of your receiptants.. Congrats & well done. Its great to hear postive stories. How come you shared between 2 receiptants? I've never heard of that before...How does that work if you got 7 eggs out of 19?

Hayley, You only have 2 days untill you can call them then and hopefully you will starting in 21 days time.. Maybe we'll hit cycling together my next time around. We are getting a BMW 3 series we have a 1 series at the Mo but need a bigger one with these Twinnies i'll be having soon


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies...

thanks for the replies...will just have to see what nurse says bt results and matching, fingers cossed..

just a girl..howz u?

kelly g, watn1, bernice and everyone else  
emsy x


----------



## Just a girl

Ooh very nice wheels!  Yep you def need a bigger car hun, we bought a 4 door car last yr in preperation for a bub or 2 ! Ive got my aromatherapist friend coming round in a mo as i'm getting my reflexology done at 8.30pm tonight, so hopefully its all helping to get my internal bits ready for all thats gonna be thrown at it!

Emsy Im good thanks - just as impatient as ever............ Good luck with your next apt hun, make sure they give you a really good idea about when you start otherwise you'll be drivin crazy by all the waiting too x


----------



## watn1

Emsy - Evening Hun, Have the told you how long you've got to wait for test's? When did you have them done?

hayley - Enjoy your session.

I'm off now. Speak tomorrow.x


----------



## shon1982

Evening lovely ladies. 

Thank you for all of your   and good lucks. Am feeling a little nervy about getting there on time tomorrow. What if there is an accident on the motorway or something and we are late....   I know. It will all be fine. We are leaving with plenty of time. 

Good luck to Lou tomorrow for stimms hun !!! The end of DR - it is such a relief - I promise you. 

The amount of times that we have to travel to and from London has cost us a small fortune - £ 32 a day. Tomorrow is even more with parking, congestion charge and petrol. We nearly forgot to add all the travel expenses into our budget - it has cost us nearly £300 so far in travel. I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end though - so i shouldn't moan. 

Nicole - didn't realise that your tx had been abandoned. I'm so sorry for you. Hoping that you will be up and running with tx again soon.   

Just a girl - Basicly if you are unfit to work and signed off by your doc then you should take it as sick leave - not annual leave. NHS pay you for 2 months sick leave per year (and it rises with service) so as long as I haven't taken over that already then I am entitled to take it as sick leave. I would leave it right until the last minute and then get a Dr's cert and give it to them. 

Well, I am going to get off now and get everything ready. Trying to find something to wear is proving difficault now I have gone from a 10 to nearly a 14 - literally overnight. Thank god legins are in fashion !!!!

Love and best wishes to all of you.

Shon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Shon all the very best hun will be thinking of u as alwas xxx       xxx


----------



## watn1

Shon -   On the leggins.. I am sure you will get there well within time... i couldn't drive through london though tried it once and never again we now get the train. All the best for tomorrow hun..     for you i hope you get LOTS of lovely juicy eggies... That BFP is just waiting around the corner for you babe.xxx


----------



## shon1982

Thanks girls... just checking the map again ... we were told that I wasn't allowed to travel on public transport so we had to drive in .... !!!!!

Not going to be able to sleep. 

Lots of loves xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Shon - Im sure you wont be late, but if you are then they'll just have to fit you!! I can't wait to know how many you get it's sooo exciting... Not long now till your PUPO and wearing leggings permenantly  !  Im right with your DP on the driving in London thing, If I ever have to go I drive to Richmond then get the tube into waterloo!
Lots of love and luck and hopes of freeflowing traffic in London for you x x x


----------



## veng

morning
Katie i hope your scan goes well 
Shon good luck for ET  
hello Bernice
hi to Lou,Nat,Nicole,Hayley,Kelly,Lisa,Vikki,Emsy
i hope Ive not missed anyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, well the net has been down at work so missed a few hours of FF this morning.  Katie so glad you are ready, I will text you later with how my stimms is going x

Sorry not many personals got so much work to do


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies... Just a quick one! I have just got out of bed  I couldn't seep last night and was still awake at 3am!

I have to go out again today so i hope everyone has a good day I will pop on and off when i can. Only going to 3 local stores today so that is good 

Shon - Wishing you all the luck in the world today! Cannot remember what time you were in but your probably all done..x

Nat - Did you watch the police spaniels on 3 last night?

Lou - Work, work, work hey? So annoying!

Hayley - 1 days closer to AF hun.x

KellyG - ARe you feeling better today or still tired?

Morning to all.xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicole, sorry you couldn't sleep hun, glad your local today


----------



## watn1

It's very quiet today, Where are you all? better dash got to be in Wolverhampton at 2pm.

Our Car come's on monday.. Something to look forward to for all of 5days! It wasn't meant to come untill 1st Aug so it's here early just got the reg and it starts 'MN' Our initials... Funny that.

Lou - If i don't get back later - Good luck for your first stim jab.. i'm sure it will go fine.x


----------



## KellyG

Hey watn1 im off on work, still tired, i have only just woke up i have really bad af pains to (TMI) i have icky brown stuff today but af not due till saturday but i suppose suprecur is messing my bits around 

how are you doing hun? my hubby trying to sell his 3 series he wants a merc   hes not old rich or having a mid life crisis, just wants it for a boy toy tut ive got my astra to transport around our babies tho  

Shon thinking of you hun while you lie there and legs spread     
Katie very pleased ec is friday hun u gonna be drug free tomorrow?  

Hellooooo to all the other lovely ladies keep smiling and take care mwah x


----------



## Leicesterlou

It is very quiet isn't it, I have been busy at work sorry.  Thanks for the wishes Nicole x


----------



## watn1

Hi Again,

   Kelly... I had a really bad AF it was soooo heavy! Never seen anything like it in my life! We originaly ordered a Mercedes C180 Sport but cancelled it and changed to the 3 series Dp could not just have a 3 Series though had to have the M-Sport   men hey! We have a new shaped focus too that i drive but it's a 3 door but got lots of room and the boot is HUGE. Which is great Not sure how i'll cope with 3 doors but the seats come all the way forward so there's plenty of room to get out a car seat, You cannot turn the airbags off in the focus so no seats in the front, You can't in our 1 series either but you can in the new one.. Unsure why they changed it  

Well i have just had a call from the clinic.. I have to go for weekly scans now so they can watch for my follies growing and see when i ovulate (bit like you are now Vikki) As they have said i might still ovulate but not bleed... How is that even possible? Dunno! Well anyway 1st one is next friday (when i should of been starting stims   ) God i wish i'd of kept my mouth shut an not said anything!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole its a good job you said something hun you could have been seriously ill hun.  I know I can't really help much but I always try to think that things happen for a reason so try to be      hun, its good that they are keeping such a close eye on you xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon Girlies!
Looks like you've all been busy working hard today - not much chat!  Im awating to start my next group so in the mean time here I am....
Lou - Good Luck for tonight are you doing the jab yourself?  x
Nicole - I think you should have a glass or two of wine tonight but strictly for medicinal purposes.... help you to get to sleep! At least things are starting to get moving again for you and the clinic are keeping in touchx
Veng - Anymore news on whether your DP has to be away or not, or will it be a short notice type of thing? x
Kelly - I hope your pains haven't got any worse, hun! x
Shon - Hope your ok and recovering nicely from EC x

Hello to Nat, Vikki, Emsy, Nicksey, Lisa, Bernice - hope you all ok and enjoying a bit of sunshine! x

Im off for a swim tonight, was meant to go back to boxercise last night but wossed out (havent exercised since april , been really rubbish) so need to start making use of the membership Im paying for and I think swimming is the gentler option!


----------



## Just a girl

Better go lovelies, need to go set up for teen parents x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Hayley, thanks for the good luck wishes, I should be fine DH is working tonight has a building job to do at Derby University and they want it done out of hours so my Mum is coming round for pizza and helping me to dye my hair cause my hairdresser is on holiday and my next appt isn't until 2nd August and my grey is coming through,   so at least she will be there for moral support hey.  Enjoy your swimming hun it can be good for all over workout so dont' feel guilty


----------



## watn1

Evening All,
    
  Hayley - I used to love swimming, I used to go 3-4 times a week at the swimming center in Cov they had a olympic pool so jst did laps after lap's.. Then got a 50+ hour a week job so that went out of the window and i lived on take aways and Vodka! I am paying for it now! I wish i could get back into it but I just don't have the motivation for it!

  Shon - Thinking of you  

  Nat - You ok hun? You didn't pop in to ssay Hi today?

  Lou - I will be on first thing in the morning before i go to the auctions to see how you get on with your stim jab tonight.

Well I am home all alone tonight   As its Wednesday & DP's kids are normally here but with the big who-har last week they have decided they are not coming round if i am here! I am not going anywhere so they'll have to not bother! So DP is taking them the cinema and out for dinner. Just to think his big deal was that DP should of took him to school on Thursdays so they don't have to get the bus and as they have a early class on thursdays they have to be there at 8am.. Hahaha! Kind of back fired because they'll be getting the bus EVERY Thursday from now on   & if they think every Wednesday will now be 'activity night' they can bloddy well forget it!


----------



## veng

evening Lady's 
oh Nicole what a pain it's nice that your DH is taking them out gives you a break but still like you said it can't be ever week they need to get used to you being a big part of there dads lives kids will push as much as you let them DH will have to make it clear they come first but so do you.i had to make it clear to my girls that i would not let them play games with us and ex too.
Hayley my hubby's work doe snot have to give much notice so its fingars crossed he doe's not have to go 
Shon i hope EC went well today 
Katie nice to see you on line hope scan went well today 
Lou good luck with your first stimming tonight 
hi to everyone


----------



## Littlelambxx

Good evening ladies,

I've been out all day, one sports day this morning and one this afternoon, followed by football after school, I don't know where kids get there energy from, I am worn out and I've only had to stand there!!   Not as tired today, but I did go to sleep before Big Brother and missed it again!!! Can't believe it I never miss a night then miss 2 in a row   What a sad life I lead!  

Shon, hope all has gone well today?

Lou, good luck for tonight x

Kelly, I am due Sat but I have pains and boobs are sore so I hoping it will arrive early and get it out of the way, I would rather it come early than late. Hows DR going?


Love to Veng, Nicole, Nat, Katie, Hayley, emsy & Bernice (and anyone I have missed) xx


----------



## KellyG

Littlelamb i have missed big bro twice because ive fallen asleep too   

My pains have eased off now but i have got my hot water bottle on there. TMI coming up.... I felt as if something was coming out of my lady bit earlier and checked and it was the same colour as gravy   whats all that about lmao Im still tired but im determined to make a fuss of DH tonight as i do feel i am neglecting him as all i want is my bed (without him in it) Josh is being fab too he keeps saying i must rest to prepare for the babies awwwwwwwwww   

Hows ur injections going? 

Hiya to Shon... hurry up i wanna know how it went

Helllooooo to all you other lovely Egg sharing beauties xx


----------



## Littlelambxx

I'm glad it's not just me then Kelly, I do feel really guilty too falling asleep on DH, but he says he understands and that its fine. He probably enjoys the peace!!     Injections are going ok thanks, how about you?


----------



## KellyG

Aww love our DH's lol.. My jabs are ok ive only got one lil bruise. my dad txs me and asks how his junkie daughter is lol i get quite excited come 8.30 i get all my bits and bobs ready for 9.00. wot time do you do yours?


----------



## Littlelambxx

I do mine at 8:00pm its a good job, any later and I would be asleep!!! I have an alarm that goes off at 7:50 and my mum rings at 8:10 to make sure that I've done it, I have a memory like a sieve!!


----------



## Just a girl

Im back from my swim and feel all energised now, did 40 minutes in the pool as it closed at 8pm for aquafit and DP is away again till tomorrow so had to get back for the dog, had a nice heathy tea of a brown pitta bread stuffed with mushrooms and red peppers but....................... followed it with a flake and a bag of crisps  (and have eaten loads of chocolate biscuits today - no bloody will power at all!) *Nicole* you just need one little push to get back it into it, as once I get out of the habit I go way off, but once someone drags me along again I normally keep it up quite happily! Enjoy the peace and quiet tonight of no 'selfish brats from hell' shame they play up and then get treated to a nice night out but with any luck it will rain heavily whilst they are waiting for the bus tomorow    x

*Lou* How did it go?? Very well I hope hun but in case it hurt have a  x

*Veng* I've got everthing crossed for you (well except legs ) that DP will be around when you need him x

*Shon* Your killing us here, any news.......................... x

*Lisa and Kelly G* Hope you both manage to stay awake for BB - you pair of lightweights 
(I can't talk I normally go to bed quite early anyway I will be dreadfull whilst on drugs!)

x x x


----------



## Just a girl

Ahhh Lou just read your diary   , thats not fair of work to pile the work on to you - surely they can't do that to you, is there no one else to pick it up? Re: the missing beaker - Get a permanent marker and write your name all over it (if you find it) or buy a really pink glittery girlie one with pictures of kittens on that no one would want to be seen drinking out of! Hope tomorrow is a better day for you hun x x x

Katie -  Hello hun If you manage to get on tomorrow x


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
well i am up early today   i have to go on base to do a road safety class   its for Americans when they first get over here as they don't have a driving licence and do a class and some questions  for some reason they are making the British wife's take it even tho i have a British and American licence  they say its so i can get the new fuel card so i can get cheep Gas for the car we pay dollars on base  
well i hope your all doing good i will pop on later


----------



## Bernice

Hi

thanks for all the welcome messages.  I'll pre warn you Im pretty crap at keeping up with everyone so apologies in advance!  

Just a girl im near Basingstoke so nt too far from you, actually used to live in fareham which is even closer!

Watn: I was only supposed to have the usual one recipient but because I got so many eggs the Lister asked if I would mind sharing with a further lady.  So I had 7 and they got 6 each but I think one lady froze hers because it was such short notice and the other was all ready for her cycle.  Only one of them got pregnant though which is a shame.  I think they have me cycling with the same lady again cos she wants a sibling so fingers crossed it works for her (and me!!) again

better go, I can hear silence from downstairs which is always ominous!!

Bernice
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Stimms jab was fine, I was nearly sick doing it but when I actually did it, didn't hurt a bit can be such a baby sometimes hey.

Hayley I found my beaker and now I have LOUISE is big black marker all over it  

Nat, Katie, Bernice, Veng, Littlelamb, Kelly, Nicole, Vikki - hope I have remembered you all


----------



## veng

well that was fast i was in the class for 40 Min's filled in forms then they asked if there was any British who had British driving licence and that we could leave and come back at 1.30 to pick up our passes lol  

morning Lou glad your first jab went well its all happening   iam very excited for you 
hello Bernice i hope you get a lovely lot of eggs again this time


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Veng, yes feeling quite    again and I got my holiday tickets so excited about that too.  Glad your class was quick hun


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies 
hope everyone is doing good 
lou nearly there girl xx
me, STILL not got my AF getting fed up with waiting now! 
i swear its the metformin , its suppose to give you your cycle not take it a   way!
vik
sorry ffor moaning


----------



## Just a girl

Hi everyone,

Lou - Im glad your jab went well and that you found your beaker - does your work not know that you dont take things from an extremely hormonal woman - ever !

Some good news for me ladies, the clinic rung about 30 minutes ago and i've been matched  I am so so so happy, I cried when I got off the phone - so just need AF to arrive (which should be today or tomorrow!) and then I can start CD21 ..... thats 3 weeks away (sorry for stating the obvious) 3 WEEKS - WOO HOOO!! Gonna get my baby girls - can't wait x x x

Vikki so thats you and me hun awaiting the   arrival (she best hurry up!)

Veng - cheap fuel!!! You lucky lady, it cost me £74 to fill my bloody car up last time  

Nicole - You out working hard today hun?

 Nat, Shon, Bernice, Kelly, Lisa x x x


----------



## veng

wow Hayley 3 WEEKS you are lucky i am so happy for you 
heres a AF dance for you    

we might get cheap fuel but hubby gets payed in dollars so we need to buy as much as we can on base as we would be paying almost double if we have to buy off base


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley excellent news bet you are so happy      

Vikki poor you still waiting for AF can you not ring the clinic and see what they say?

Veng - it will be your turn very soon hun


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Re Fuel: Oh yeah course you would - the dollar and pound exchange rate is pants for you at the mo  x x x

Im loving the dances, thanks Veng and Lou x x x 

I can't stop smiling at the moment x x x


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow    hair sounds nice too  x x x


----------



## shon1982

Hello lovely ladies. 

I am sooo sorry for keeping you all in suspense. Truth is I haven't been very well at all following EC. Don't want to scare anyone, but I am in pain and still suffering. May be the start of dreaded OHSS - seeing as tey collected 32 EGGS !!!!!!!

EC itself was absolutely fine. CRM are absolutely wonderful. I felt extremly looked after. I'm sure that my recipient will be more than happy with 16 eggs.

DH sperm was really good apparently and ICSI was performed on them Wed afternoon. The clinic rang yesterday to see how I was and they eventually told me the good news that 4 eggs were too young - so they fertilised 12 eggs and 11 made it !!! Wooo hoooo. 

The clinic said that I could put two back for a three day transfer and only one back if I went to blasts. I said that I wanted two put back no matter what. The embryologist said "to be frank you have such a good chance of this working you will more than likely get twins if you put two blast back." I said that's fine !!!! 

They were quite concerned about how ill I felt - but it doesn't sound like OHSS has developed yet - just very sore from EC 32 EGGS!

I have the worst AF pains from my (.)(.)'s down to my bum. But I am passing urine by the bucket load, if I had OHSS the urine wouldn't be passing through. FIngers crossed. 

They are ringing back before 12 today for the update on how many are still with us and whether it will be Sat or Mon. 

I just want to feel better. Has anyone else experienced feeling as rough as this? 

Well good luck to my FF Katie today. Hoping and   ing for you my lovely. 

Shon xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx

Morning Ladies,

Just a quickie, OMG 32 eggs   Well done you shon  You must be so pleased!!!! Hope you are feeling better soon, get your feet up and whatever painkillers your allowed, Take care xx

Be back later LLxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
hi Lisa
Shon wow 32 eggs  make sure you are resting   i hope you get good news today when would you rather Mon? or Sat?

Katie thinking of you i hope your ET goes well today  
i am of swimming later so i will pop in later xx have a good day


----------



## shon1982

Morning Lisa and Veng

I know - 32 eggs surprised me. EC is a weird thing. When I came around I asked them if they had been playing take that as Take That songs had been going around in my head whilst I was out ... they said that they hadn't been playing it .... very strange. 

I feel quite a lot better today I think. I have really bad back ache and yesterday I started getting shortness of breath, but the shortness of breath has now gone !!!

I can't wait to hear how the embies are getting on. I would prefer to go to blasts so I am hoping that I can. Fingers crossed. I am bored of daytime tv already. I am going to have a shower and put a DVD on I think. I might even do dome drawing whilst sitting on the sofa. Right at the start of all of this IF I started drawing Beatrix Potter Characters for my babies nursery, it helped keep me positive. 

I feel so positive that this is going to work - I don't know why or how, but I just do. I am not really religious but I have also been praying every night and day. Suppose it can't hurt - hey !!! DH thinks that I have lost the plot !!!!!

How are you girls? What has been going on whilst I have been away? Hope that you are all well. Lou - how are you doing with the stimms hun

Nat - if you are there hope that you are feeling ok.

Shon x


----------



## watn1

Woo Hoo Shon!!! Fan blooming tastic news!!! Well done babe! 32!! You must be a little sore? make sure you drink plenty of water by the bucket load hunni!! Keep that OHSS away it will be such a shame to not be able to have your fresh transfer after such a great result!! Are they allowing you the 2 blasts then? Why are they saying only 2 if you have 3 day?

Hayley - Woo Hoo for you too!! Any sign of AF today then??

I will catch up properly now.xx


----------



## watn1

Lou - I am glad your 1st Stim went well... You are sooo close now!! Are you getting excited?

Vikki - What are your clinic saying about your non AF? I have to go for those scans that you ave been doing to check for ovulation etc... I guess they have said you have ovulated? My clinic did say the reason for the scans was because i may not bleed so they will know when to start my drugs from the scan?

Veng - You sound like you live in a little world away from all of us 

Bernice - I see about the 2 receiptants now. Are you doing the same thing again this time?

Hayley - You booked in for injection training now then? If my period comes over the next 4 weeks we will probably be stimming together 

Kelly/Lisa - How are you feeling? Are you both still tired?

Nat -  

Emsie - Any news on your tests yet?

  Great Positive vibes all around guys... I love it


----------



## shon1982

Hi Nicole, 

Yeah I am allowed 2 blasts but they strongly advise against it .... tough. That is what I have paid for they are my eggs and until Jan they can't stipulate to us !!!!! They have to let you have 2 if you want 2.

How are you darling?


----------



## watn1

I'm ok hun... Just waiting for AF  Got to go for weekly scans starting Friday next week to see where it is!

Where did you get the info from about 'January' I was told by my clinic if i didn't start this cycle i wouldn't have a choice they were already *trying* to push us for 1 on our last appointment saying buy October they would only be allowing 1! I am going to be seriously hacked off if they don't allow me 2! I wouldn't be bothered but afterall we don't have much sperm to play with!

You may even get some frosties out of all those! Your a right egg machine!!  Did they say when they are calling?


----------



## emsy2525

hi everyone

wow shon 32 eggs thats good going u ok?

watn1 i go week today for results then fingers crossed its all systems go  

JAG, Veng, bernice, hayleigh, kelly g how r u all

emsy x


----------



## watn1

Emsy - Great hun... Hopefully they will find you a receiptant quick smart as soon as they get your result's   Are you having treatment local to you?


----------



## emsy2525

yeah i am, they said it shudnt take too long, so hopefully maybe end of september could b starting do u rekon thats realistic?

emsy x


----------



## watn1

Yeah i would say that sounds about right. It all depends on what kind of receiptant they find for you.. Mine for example doesn't have periods so they were pretty much just going by my cycle so i was able to start on Day 21 as soon as she had paid her money etc.. But if you's both have periods i think they have to match your cycles up so you are in sync but i think September is about right for you.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Shon WOW 32 eggs well done honey, as the girls say try to drink plenty of water and rest, keep us posted hun, god Katie will be in having hers done, all very exciting.

My scan was fine my lining is 6.6mm and I have a few follies on each ovary so off too a good start xxx


----------



## watn1

Lou - Great start Hun... Your lining sounds nice already... Those embies will love snuggling back into that! Do they count your follies etc on your 1st scan? I will be interested to see how much my lining has gone back to normal since DR-ing... 
I hope katie is ok and all has gone well.


----------



## watn1

You know what? I have just noticed i have some cramping going on.... Wonder what is happening


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
wrote this one b4 an it disappeared so here i go again lol
shon congratulations on 32 eggies xx good luck for etxx
nicole im still waiting for clinic to fone me back regarding no AF!  last time i was on this metformin it didnt show for 51 days dont want that again i just want to start ! its not fair! got all tyhe signs but no show  
lou good luck hun with everything xx want to see lots of eggies too !  
nat how are you?? good i hope x
quick one today got to go take the mutt to the vets xx
vikx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole yes they counted 3/4 follies on each ovary with the biggest being 12mm, so all good, hope your cramping is a good sign is AF due or could it be OV?

Vikki I really hope you don't have to wait that long again for AF


----------



## watn1

Lou - Sounds very positive hun... I dunno what the cramping was... Only had Start of cycle on the 10th so surely it can't be?... you don't know what these drugs do to you though hey?

I have just called a acupuncturist.. I'm gonna give it a go to see if he can help my body get back to normal, Also i need to keep stress free! DP's kids decided they were still going to come round even after what they said.. (obviously realised their original plan of hopefully their dad would get rid of me didn't work!) they came in charged round like they owned the place... I walked past their front room youngest (13) looked up so i said hello and he looked down and ignored me   The Eldest was his usual ignorant self and ignored me and stompped around all night huffing and puffing because i had put a password on my Wifi so he couldn't get on MSN DP asked me to take it off am i said NO! Told him i will give him the password when he comes and ask's for it nicely otherwise he aint having it  

I just cannot do the stress! My AF will never come   So i thought i'd give Acupuncture a whirl! £55 1st session and then £30 a session thereafter


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole fair play honey, you deserve something to help you unwind, can I also say well done for rising above that little   I guess it can't be AF but it could well be ov, I have become alot more aware of OV since tx etc


----------



## watn1

You know what Lou - I wouldn't even have a clue what ovulation felt like or even if i feel it or never have done   I've never taken any notice so i wouldn't have a clue   What time was Katie in today?

Vikki - Sorry i missed your post... Hopefully the doc will call you with some answers hun, Weird that you haven't started bleeding.. I don;t even know how it would be possible to ovulate but not bleed   but i am sure thats what my nurse said! I don't even know how they could tell from a scan that you have ovulated! I am clearly CLUELESS about all this ovulation/AF stuff. x


----------



## emsy2525

Watn1 tell me about stepkids i have two boys aged 7 and the other is 9 tomorrow, they are a rite nitemare..really wind me up, they are such mummys boy and they want dp to get back with his ex!!! all fun hey!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I was the same as you before TTC and then it seemed I became very aware of the twinges, cramps of my little ovaries doing their thing, so maybe it is that hun, don't worry too much I am sure your body is getting back to normality after the nasty reaction to the drugs      How did the training go yesterday?


----------



## shon1982

They will call by 12pm so not long to go now !! I read that in January you will no longer be allowed 2 embies put back - only one - but I think that the decision is not deffinate as yet.

We may get some frosties. TBH I hadn't even thought about that. Not sure what we will do.


Am praying that your AF arrives soon hun. xxxx

Emsy - hi ya. It is great news that you will be starting soon. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## watn1

emsy2525 said:


> Watn1 tell me about stepkids i have two boys aged 7 and the other is 9 tomorrow, they are a rite nitemare..really wind me up, they are such mummys boy and they want dp to get back with his ex!!! all fun hey!!


Story of my life hun! Apart from his are Daddy's boys so it's even worse! Plus the fact that they are both teenager's (13) & (15)! What really  me off is that they live with the man who broke up their parents marriage (she was having a affair for 3 years with him & now they live together) They are nice as pie to him because they still truly believe it was my fault even though i came along after they had split but because his ex didn't like him having a new partner caused loads of trouble and tried to get him back asking him to go home etc so in their eye's she has convinced them he didn't want to go home to chose me instead! CRAZY! Honestly! I could go on and on all day about the amount of crap i have had! 

Lou - Didn't do any yesterday... I went to the auction.. Going to B'ham soon got to be there at 2pm. So i guess i better get my grove on as i am still sitting here in my dressing gown 

Shon - Yeah i thought the same but my clinic said they are putting their own guildlines as they have to reduce multiple births down to 10%... I will kick and scream I tell you!  I hope 12 o'clock brings you good news.. I bet you are going out your mind waiting for the phone to ring!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole sorry I thought it was yesterday, have fun in Brum today xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Ladies

Shon.. Well done you hun! I am so happy EC went well.. Good luck getting to blasts!!     

Sorry not being around so much, I just have alot of mixed emotions at the moment... One minute I am ok, and happy to move on, but other (like now) I am so sad and depressed about having 2 failed IVF's... I honestly cant see IVF ever working... Its such a horrible feeling. I think I have given up hope. So I will be quite for a while, as I dont want to depress all of you! As you are all doing so well. 

Anyway anyone heard from Kaite yet?? Hope she got lots of egg this morning!    

Chat later girls
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie I understand hun, I felt the same after the IUI and that is less intrusive than IVF, please don't feel you can't be here you have been our rock so we can try and help you now   

P.S. Not heard from Katie yet but when I do will let you know x


----------



## shon1982

Natalie - I don't have a clue how you are feeling. I wish there was something one of us could do or say to make you feel better. Try and remain as positive as you possibly can. You will pull through this and you will have your dream. I just know it. Always here to talk to.

Hope that Katie is doing well. I'm sure she will get loads of eggies.

Well, embyologist has just called and it is good news that all 11 are still with us. Nine grade 1 and two grade 2. So we are going to blasts and I stipulated that I deff want 2 blasts transfered. 

I have had a long soak in the bath and I am feeling so much better. The backache has eased and so has my tummy. Going to lay on my bed and start on the boxset of SATC - haven't watched it for ages. 

Lady from work called and said that she had tried to sneak a look in my personnel file for me to see whats going on but my sick cert and the letter from Occ Health aren't in there .... not sure where they are and makes me worry if my evil boss is up to something with HR .... who knows. only time will tell. I'm sure that I will find out when I return to work. Hopefully I will be pregnant by then and she won't be able to touch me. 

Lou - so glad that your scan went well. Your lining sounds fantastic. You go girl !!! 

Nicole - you are so brave having put up with everything from your step children ... I really feel for you. Give it time and I bet that things will change. I come from parents that divorced and remarried and neither I or my bro and sis were horrible to our parents new partners. I believe that it comes from the parents. My mum wasn't bitter and neither was my dad. She must be a real evil witch. But you are better than that. xxx

Love to all.

Hope that you are all having a good day.

Shon x


----------



## vikki75

NATALIE keep your chin up hun ,i know how your feeling xxx  
nurse called me an if my AF hasnt arrived by monday got to call an go back for scan an if lineing of womb is thin enuf i can start the pill   it is cant believe i ovulated an didnt bleed !! weird  
just hopeing now my lining is ok xx
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

SHon that is fantastic news hun, so when are you having those embies put back now then?


----------



## watn1

Nat -   Please don't feel as though you cannot come in and chat to us... We are all here for each other whether it be highs or low's  I can only imagine how you are feeling.. but do *NOT* give up hope! You have demonstrated on lots of levels that you are stronger then IVF and your not going to let it beat you no matter what it takes!! Maybe have a few days out from coming on the forum at all go spend some time at the gym and build back up some fight... Spend some time with DH, Cry together, Laugh together.. Plan together just like you are. You have each other and that is the main thing.. Together you *WILL* suceed! 
I for one don't want you to think i don't want you to come and chat to us, It not working is something that all of us have/are considering and in one way or another will know how you are feeling.. There are lots of women who have failed egg share on 1,2,3 or more occasions but *have* gone on to sucessful treatments. There are also women who have succeed 1st time which gives all of us hope. If anything remember how much more sucessful this tx was over the last which will give you hope and reassurance that the next will be even better.  

Shon - Great news about your embies hun.. What a fab result!! I am really really pleased for you.. Like your doc's say you have a very very good chance with those and having 5 day blasts will give your body a chance to recover a little more.. Now get off your PC go lie down watch SATC with a HUGE bottle of water.  Don't worry about work, try and push it to the back of your mind.. That is the last of your worries.. I mean in 2.5 weeks your'll be PG!!!

Vikki - I too do not even understand how it is possible!! thats what i was told will more then likely happen to me! Strange hey. Hope it does come before monday though but at least you now have a plan.

Right Ladies, I'm off now!! Really hoping that Katie updates us soon the suspense is killing me... Hopefully she is resting up though.

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Update from Katie: Text reads *'Just got back, god it hurt me, I only got 8... 4 each bit disappointed but its better then nowt'*


----------



## Skybreeze

I have just texted her.... I can imagine she is dissapointed because she had lots of follies.. But it still brilliant news!!! I know she is going to do well!!!!

Thanks for the update Lou... Well done to you as well hun, lots of follies already.

Nicole and Lou... Thanks for you very kind words... It means alot to me... I wont be leaving you, I think I just need time to get over this... We are going away camping next weekend... Thursday to Sunday... I have 4 bottles of wine and a bottle of pimms... So I cant wait... I havent had a drink since April... and I have just been out and got a bottle of red wine! (my fav) Going to enjoy that tonight!  

Shon...       Blasts here you come hun!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats a girl Natalie, take some time out but don't leave we would be lost without you    

Right I am off home, so have a good weekend girls and if your not around next week enjoy your camping Natalie, lets hope next weekend we have lots of  as I have a wedding Saturday


----------



## Skybreeze

take care Lou xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Girlies - Happy Friday!  Im at home allready and bloody tired we had an open/funday today and had over 253 children come in just 3hours - it was good though and the rain stayed away woo hoo!

Nice to see you back on here hun, hope you stick around if you feel up to it and you don't depress me  ! '4 bottles of wine and pimms' someones gonna have the mother of all hangovers next weekend or you not planning to stop drinking long enough to get one   x 

Lou - Good result for you on your first scan hun, GFG! So do you feel better now your stimming? x

Shon - That is so amazing - well done hun, so does that mean over your total period life your now have 32 less (is that how it works?) x

Nicole - AF arrived today (white knickers worked) so i've called the clinic and left a message for the nurse to ring me back to make a training apt which she said yesterday will prob be CD10 and my recipient's AF is due next week so she thinks I will prob just DR for a week longer, so looks like we will be Jabbing together x 

Hi Veng x

Emsy - So for info it took my clinic 2 weeks from getting my final bloods back to find me a recipient and I will be starting tx in 3 weeks time so you should be starting very soon too x  

Vikki - Hope you can start the pill on Monday (or AF shows up!) x

So what are evryones plans for the weekend? x


----------



## Skybreeze

253 children!!!   OMG.. I love children, but that many....   Weldone on AF arriving!!! Not long now hun!


----------



## Just a girl

Its not as bad as it sounds they all came with their parents - we had a mobile farm visit, bubble play, sand pit, flag making, clay modelling, large painiting activity, story teller, a musical playground, soft play fruit lucky dip and more (we have a massive garden!)
So what are your plans for this weekend nat?


----------



## Skybreeze

I bet they had fun... They wil all sleep well tonight!!!  Going shopping tomorrow for my up and coming camping trip... and seeing friends on sunday for lunch... And we might go out tomorrow night for a chinses (sp?)

What about you hun?


----------



## Just a girl

Prob be dying on the sofa tonight with my hotwater bottle , tomorrow one of friends is having us all round for dinner as it's her last weekend in her flat so its a farewell party type thing but it will be tame by the normal standard of parties that used to have there as she is pregnant and on Sunday another friend is making me a roast dinner as we haven't seen eachother for ages and she's also pregnant!  (I think im a bit of a fertility charm to my friends, I just dont work on myself !)  Enjoy shopping tomorrow have you got some welly's incase it rains!
I dont know about the kids sleeping well but I know I will x


----------



## Skybreeze

Ah hun, I hope you AF apin arnt to bad tonight... I hate them too.. I suffer terrible.... 

Let hope all the pregnant energy rubs off on you!!!   Enjoy xx


----------



## Just a girl

The nurse has rung back and I have my training meeting on the 31st of July so should start DRing 7th Aug wow, feels strange this is really happening now!


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Woo Hoo! Look at your ticker   Hopefully if my ovulation does as its meant to i should start stimms 10th (ish) of Aug. I can't wait to get a needle back! I bet you do sleep well tonight after all of today! x

Nat - Camping sounds great - We are actually in Helfords last weekend and seen a tent package and thought about buying it but then looked outside and it was lashing it down - Hense didn't bother.   I Love Pimms! When i have the girls over i go and get loads of fruit pink and leamonade and wack it all in a punch bowl and away we go.x

Lou - Missed you now, I guess you have finished for the day.. Have a nice weekend.x

This weekend not got munch plans.. The brats will be here 2nite and tomorrow me & DP are going out on the lash   I have just logged onto my MSN and DP's eldest son's name says "Lanzorote 31st July 4 weeks" Woo Hoo!! I am over the moon. Their Nan & Grand dad live over there so they are obviously going over to stay. DP hasn't said anything which means he don't know i've not signed into my msn for ages so i dunno how long it has been there for. I am over the moon!! It means they will not be around while i'm going through tx = NO STRESS!


----------



## Just a girl

Hmmm pimms and pink lemonade - ive just had a craving for alcohol - thanks for that Nicole   !  Oh I really hope were cycling together hun!  So we're both looking forward to the 31st of July then but for completely different reasons hey - Im so happy for you that they will be out of the way ?
Glad you noticed my new ticker, I also just got tickets today to go see the kings of leon in december (love the hairy little trio!) so nearly ended up with 3! 
Enjoy your hangover Sunday x x x


----------



## veng

hi everyone

Hayley thats great news you have a starting date  
Nicole thats good news at least you will be stress free when you start too 
Nat i hope you feel better soon
Lou hope your doing well i am glad you scan went well  
Katie thats great news  
Vikki i hope you AF turns up  
shon sounds like things are going realy well  
hi to everyone else 
i have no real plans for the weekend lets hope the weather is good


----------



## watn1

Morning Veng,
    Hopefully the weather is nice for you? I have just got up and the sun is shining   

You know you know you are officially sad when you see some sunshine and think "brilliant get some washing on and get it on the line" Soooo sad thats all i can think of doing   & i haven't even got kids yet... DP has gone to work so i'm home alone AGAIN! Gonna sit around in my dressing gown all day


----------



## veng

morning  
we rent and i have no washing line ,the USAF let  out washers and dryers so i just use the dryer and iron still i have lots of washing today and its raining already


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley yes feeling alot more stable and not   now that the stimms have started thanks, not long now hun   

Nicole I got up to do my jab at 8am and the sun was shining but now it is     my Dh has also gone to work and so I am going to do my ironing shortly, got my washing done last night

Morning Veng


----------



## watn1

Morning Lou, Not like you to come on on a saturday... I had to think then (is it saturday   ) Well yeah the clouds are forming here too   Typical! It's windy so hopefully my bedding will dry before the rain comes.  

I'm going to be ironing today aswel lou. DP has about 30 shirts (and i'm not exagerating) He has loads so i don't have to constantly iron them all the while but now he has 3-4 left in the wardrobe so now i need to get them all done to top it back up... I hate ironing shirts! I actally like ironing with the music on.. But looking at sooo many is depressing


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Nicole, well I have done all my housework except my ironing and that is what I am normally busy doing on a Saturday morning and thus Dh is at work so, good news teh  is out now, its like April showers.  I also do the ironing with my ipod and speakers, actually just downloading some more music for it as we chat hun.  Poor you I don't envy you with those shirts I am lucky my DH is in construction work and so doesn't wear shirts except to go out


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole that is disgusting, I would put in a complaint and ask to see somebody for some answers, the nurses are my clinic are always really busy as it is private and NHS but if you ask them anything they always make time for you, poor woman going through everything then having   staff to deal with


----------



## watn1

Our's too is private/NHS... You've probably heard me say a few times they seem to be having staffing problems.. Another lady was complaining she has never had the same person scan her during her tx, & in my case my original burse was off sick for 5 weeks so i didn't even see her during the time i was going through treatment it took me to post in the board that i was unhappy as i didn't know what was going on, At that point was when they called me... Soooo much to look forward to hey? Never the less if it was me i'd just got book a scan somewhere else and see if i could get answers I couldn't wait.. + i thought ectopics could be dangerous and they are just telling her to keep coming back!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes ectopics can be dangerous you can loose your fallopian tubes can't you, be careful with them and try and stay ontop of everything with your tx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Veng, Nicole - Lou, nice to see you on here on a Saturday! So when is the wedding?

Well im as sad as you lot by all accounts, first thing I did was get 2 loads of washing out this morning as it was sunny but it is all grey and cloudy so no doubt i'll be running out to the line to bring it all in soon enough!  As for ironing - you all shame me, once the clothes are dried I put them away and then only iron stuff as I need it, complete opposite of my mum she irons everything.... tea towels, boxer shorts..... 

Nicole I would of been upset by that comment too, quite offensive really. I understand she must be going out of her mind with worry but it's not the best way to gain sympathy is it to put down your fellow FF's!


----------



## watn1

Well Ladies, I have done 14 shirts and some other bits and bobs.  that will keep him a couple of weeks i'll do the rest in between.

Hayley - I do iron most of my own clothes as i need but need to do his shirts as he is useless! Well not useless at ironing he is actually very good but it take's him forever! He is a perfectionist.. & if on the rare occasion he is ironing a shirt in the morning all i hear is the iron steaming on and on so i loose sleep  Just easier if i do them and plus then i don't need to clean the loo's  We have 3 Toilets and the only one i will do is our en-suite so he has to do the other 2.. I'd prefer shirts over toilet's anyday 

I'm sitting waiting for my Tesco's shopping then gonna go see DP for some lunch but knowing my luck it will come last minute and i won't be going anywhere.. Usually i am the first drop but obviously not today 

Lou - What you been listening to on your ipod? I've had mine on this morning on the Mama mia Album soundtrack  You heard from katie today?


----------



## watn1

Kelly, lisa, Bernice, emsie, chick Chick.



You all abandoned us? Or is it just your life is more interesting then staying home washing this weekend 

Vikki - Still no sign of AF?

Shon - Hope your resting.

Katie - Still thinking of you.

Nat - You drunk yet?


----------



## Just a girl

Hey my technical friends - Re Ipods
We recently got a new lap top as the old one was completely knackered and my itunes and music library is on that one, is there anyway I can get them off of the old one onto the new one without having to start from scratch and uploading each individula cd? as it would take forever!  Nic do you deal in Ipods I could do with a nano with a bigger memory as mines old and only holds 500 songs!

I just got some new CD's off cd wow ( as there is no pint downloading anything at the mo) and can recomment Madonnas new one (not surprising is it ), the black kids are really great and im still not sure on the mystery jets yet - its probably a grower!


----------



## watn1

Hayley,
Here's a link on how to do it. You will need a blank CD/DVD.
http://www.tech-faq.com/how-do-i-copy-itunes-to-another-pc.shtml

/links


----------



## veng

hi everyone 
i am way backed up on my clothes washing hubby asked if we wanted to go out to see Leeds castle so i said why not  
just got back and put some washing in again  I'll be still doing it tomorrow at this speed 


i had 2 ectopic's and i was rushed in both times the pain was so bad i could not stand move sit i was bleeding inside and my tubes were bursting ,you can bleed to death if left  
that lady was a bit hash but iam sure she's just a little upset.


----------



## KellyG

Watn1 im here u loon have u missed me? hope your ok hun  

Shon OMG 32 eggs!!! Well done hun im sooo proud of your follies lol  

Just a girl thats fab news on your appt  

Katie Well done on your eggies hope your ok chick  

Im soo sorry for the lack of personals i havent been on in 2 days and just read thru 6 pages and DH is pestering me to go out and get a take away be back soon 

mwah xx


----------



## Littlelambxx

Hi girls,

Nicole I still here sorry not been on just been a bit busy! I have had I quick read back to catch up but can't take it all in, my brain isn't working well at the moment   How are you? I just hate ironing shirts   You must be glad that 2 weeks worth are ready now!

Just a girl, fabulous news on your match you must be so excited, it will soon be here  

Lou hope the stimms are going OK, when is your next scan?

Kelly, Hows the DR'ing going? How's the side effects? Mine seem to have subsided now. 

Veng, How was Leeds castle? Is it a ruin or is it still in tact? I love visiting castles   Hope the washing is going OK?

All is well with me a the moment, jabs are not too bad and the tiredness isn't as severe. I should have started my AF today but I haven't don't now if this will hold the DR process up, I hope not as my scan is on Thursday and I really want to be ready then  

I suffered from 2 ectopic's too, and I kept telling them that something was wrong and that I was still pregnant and the hospital kept telling me that I have had a m/c but to keep checking my bloods every other day. I ruptured twice and have never felt so much pain its as close to child birth that I can think of!! This all resulted in me loosing both my tubes   I have learnt from that experience to be insistent and trust that you now your own body better than any professional. Sorry rant over


----------



## veng

morning everyone 

Lisa Leeds castle is ready nice it has water all around it is fully in tact lovely pic nik area


----------



## Littlelambxx

Morning everyone,

Sounds lovely Veng, I might have a day trip there with the boys in the summer hols, I never knew Leeds had a castle


----------



## veng

its not in leeds   its in kent  take a pik nik it is lovely


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Veng & Lisa x

Sorry to hear that you both have suffered from eptopic's  ,  I was surprised to find out that there is still a risk of them occruing when you have IVF, I didn't think the embie would be able to go back into the tube once it was placed into the uterus..... I'm always learing on this site!  Is it a lazy Sunday for you girlies or is there no such thing once you have got LO's    
x x x


----------



## veng

morning Hayley 
me and the girls are driving to Warwickshire today we are staying at a friends
house until wed   DH has work ,so we might go shopping,swimming,cinema while we are way  
just about to have bacon and eggs before we go 
how are you today busy?


----------



## Just a girl

Wow your week sounds like way more fun then mine is going to be!  Im off to friends who are making me a roast so at least no preparing or cleaning up up today but right now I really should go and get dressed as I need to go and get an indicator light for my car! My breakfast consisted off decaf tea and rich tea biscuits! Have a safe journey x x x

Nicole - can we safely assume you are suffering with a hangover today - good night was it?   x


----------



## watn1

Lisa - Glad you are feeling better now and not so tired. Regarding your AF mine was 2 days late while i was DR-ing and when it arrived it was VERY VERY VERY heavy! 

Veng - You do sound busy hun... Where about's in Warwickshire are you going?

Kelly - Hope you enjoyed your take away last night  

Hayley - No i haven't got a hang over, I don't really get them to be honest just get a little tired.. Had about 10-12 Southern comfort lemonade and Lime's though as i drink 2 to DP's 1 pint.. He is suffering a little and it on the sofa watching the F1. We had a good night, It's been ages since we went out and had a giggle and pratted around on the dance floor etc. We went Chicago Rocks and strolled in a 2am. 

I am in the kitchen doing the roast dinner.. Lamb today... YUM!

God i'm bored!!!  

Shon - Hope your ET went well.


----------



## Just a girl

Glad you had a good one, I haven't been able to go to my friends for dinner as Halfords couldn't put a new indicator bulb in for me as apparently they don't do them if they have to take the whole unit out (but they did it last time for me ) so I have no dinner being cooked for me now and no food in the house to cook my own   .............cany you hear the violins?


----------



## Littlelambxx

Evening ladies,

I have just come home from my new Goddaughters christening, we had a lovely day and she looked gorgeous, he dress was out of this world!!

  Veng, how stupid am I  If I went for a visit there I would have to stay overnight, but I will definatly keep it in mind for a future weekend away.

Just a girl, I know you would think that it would be difficult for an ectopic with IVF. I have been warned that I could still suffer from an ectopic as after tube removal little stumps can be left behind and an embie could nestle in there! I would be mortified if this happens.

Nicole thank you for the warning, I will be well and truly prepared for when AF eventually arrives!

Hi everyone else hope you are all having a good weekend


----------



## watn1

Lisa, Hopefully it will be over the next few days Your clinic probably told you it could be delayed. Mine was really awful! I woke up in a pool of blood (sorry tmi   ) I ruined our new matress that was very expensive and only brought about 6 months ago   I have scrubbed and scubbed it but it's never going to shift! We are hiring a carpet cleaner next week to do the carpet's so i am going to try and suck it out   I have a matress protector on it now wish i'd of put it on before hand but i just wasn't expecting it.. Never mind. Mine only lasted 3 days even though it was like it was. I hope yours isn't too bad.

Hope everyone else is ok.xx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's

Katie i hope your ET goes well today thinking of you  
Shon i hope your not too sore from you ET Friday


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Lou - What you been listening to on your ipod? I've had mine on this morning on the Mama mia Album soundtrack  You heard from katie today?


Nicole I was listening too Madonna and a bit of Maria Carey, Have you been to see Mamma Mia I went Saturday afternoon great film you must go if you haven't already been

Hayley - hope you got your tunes, well done to Nicole our techi star!!

*Update from Katie - as you know she had 8 eggs so 4 each, they did ICSI with 3 and 3 were looking good Saturday to she is having them put back today at 2.30pm*

Veng & Lisa sorry to read about your eptopics   

Natalie - hope you had a stinking hangover this weekend hun 

Shon PUPO hope your taking it easy hun     sending you lots of   

Well been for my scan this morning and I have 17 follies and my lining is 8.1mm      I am so pleased with this, the clinic will probably ring me later today after they have checked my E2 hormone to tell me too lower the dose of Puregon.


----------



## veng

wow Lou 17 follies thats great  
lots of(((( sticky vibes))) for Katie

I just got a call off my clinic i have a match yeppie  and they were checking i have no Holiday booked for sept/Oct when we start iam so excited


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng thats excellent news, so any ideas when you will start when is AF due?


----------



## veng

hi Lou how are you feeling do you feel you are carrying all them follies?
my cycles are between 32 to 35 days so looking like around 10th sept how exciting and iam to start taking pregnancy vitiams


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng excellent, is your DH taking vits too?  How exciting honey

No I can't feel the ovaries well not now but I did this morning, my blood test was painful as being stabbed in the same place so tender and the dildocam was sore as I guess my ovaries are starting to bulge but it will all be worth it.


----------



## veng

wow we are getting busy i am excited you Katie shon  
i was thinking about popping in Boots today to get hubby some what one's am i looking for and that are good ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

My Dh takes, folic acid, Zinc and selenium and they boosted his count to above normal as when we first had tests a few years ago his count was low but now it is excellent so definately recommend it


----------



## Littlelambxx

Lou 17 follies thats great news   You must be pleased? I will be thinking of Katie this afternoon and send her lots of sticky vibes!!! 
Veng, how fantastic you have a match, woo hooooo!!!   You can start crossing the days off now  

Well AF has arrived, Nicole you are right it looks like its going to be a bad one   Oh, well I am hoping and praying that it will the last one I have in a long while


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Littlelamb yes I am pleased, poor you hope AF is not too cruel


----------



## emsy2525

hi ladies

how r u all?

it has bin busy on here...

quik question about vitamins...is it best to b taking mulitivitamins or each individual vitamin seperately?

emsy x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Emsy, my consultant told us to take the vits seperately but I guess people will tell you different things


----------



## emsy2525

what vitamins are you taking? as im coming to end of my multi vits so mite consider buying seperate ones


----------



## Leicesterlou

I take folic acid and just make sure I have a healthy diet with fresh fruit and veg as I have no fertility problems but my DH has folic acid, vit c, Zinc, Selenium as his   was low but it is now above average, has your Cons not recommended anything


----------



## Skybreeze

*Hi everyone!!

Just popping in to say well done Lou on your amazing 17 follies!!!! Good luck hun!

And congratz too Shon and Katie on being PUPO today!!!  How exciting!

Take care everyone
Natalie xxxx*


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Natalie, so did you get that hangover at the weekend


----------



## Skybreeze

_I am very lucky Lou and dont get hangovers... Enjoyed the wine though!!!  How was your weekend?_


----------



## Leicesterlou

That is very lucky Natalue glad you enjoyed the wine    I had a good weekend went to see Mamma Mia with my Mum and Mother in Law, good film feel good factor, how about you?


----------



## Skybreeze

_I want to see that.. Might plan it for one night next week... Went shopping saturday got some crocs.. The fip flop version!! Very nice and comfortable... And yesterday was just round a friends planning the weekend.

Nothing to exciting...

Natalie xx_


----------



## Leicesterlou

You must go and see it, typical chick flick, lots of singing so like a musical but film, love story but very funny, Julie Walters is fab isn't she.  Lots of ABBA music to jig along too


----------



## Skybreeze

_Its sounds fab!!! I will be dancing in the cinema.... _


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

    Just a quick one from me as i have just got home and need to do a bit of cleaning and cook dinner  

Lou - Great News about all those follies hun... Your body seems to be doing as it's told!

Nat - Glad you enjoyed your drink's over the weekend.. I did too... Even had a Magna's over ice in the garden last night.

I haven't seen mama mia yet - But i will do we went and watched Hancock the other night which was good.. I still haven't watch SATC yet   My friends went to watch Mama M Saturday night and said it was good everyone was singing along in the cinema.

Lisa - Hope your AF isn't too bad.. If it's anything like mine was then it will be over pretty sharpish

Shon/Katie - PUPO PRINCESS' Hope you are both resting.x

Vikki - Did your AF show? If not how was your scan?

Emsie, Hayley, Bernice, Kelly - Hope you are all well.


----------



## Skybreeze

Just had the most amazing picture of Katies little embies....


----------



## watn1

Skybreeze said:


> Just had the most amazing picture of Katies little embies....


Excellent!! I cannot get Picture message's on my iPhone  It is all signing and dancing but cannot get MMS!  I guess her transfer went well?


----------



## Skybreeze

Very well Nicole.... By the looks of things one was at 7 cells... and the other looks at about 10 cells... Lovely for day 3!!!


----------



## watn1

Skybreeze said:


> Very well Nicole.... By the looks of things one was at 7 cells... and the other looks at about 10 cells... Lovely for day 3!!!


Brilliant 3 day embies there then! I am sooo happy for her. I'll be more then happy if i just get 2 to transfer out of whatever i get.


----------



## Just a girl

Hey girls,

Lou - Yippeee 17 follies - hope you don't get to sore!  Im hopefully going to see mamma mia this week, looks good! x

Veng - Woo hoo - You must be so pleased they have found you a match, i'm still on cloud 9 from last Thursday after getting told I had one! x

Nat - You don't really suffer from hangovers?? Not impressed, I have had some legendary hangovers, I have been known to start being sick around 4am and not finish till around 5pm the next day  my screen name should be light-weight hey? x

Nicole - I've had those sort of nightmtime visits from AF before and there's not much you can do to shift the stain  x

Emsy - How's you, when's your next appointment? For info - I'm just taking pregnacare conception tablets! x

Lisa - I hope AF isn't too bad for you! x

Katie - Shon ...... Lots of sticky vibes lovely pupo ladies x x x

Kelly, Vikki, Bernice  - Hope you both had a good weekend x x x

I just had the pic too from katie - how amazing is that?


----------



## Skybreeze

It is amazing!!! On my first cycle we only had 2 embies left... But thats all you need hun..... You will get there!!!  

JAG.. I have only ever had one hangover in my life and that was last year.. Started drinking at 1pm and didnt stop until 4am.. I was in london with my cousins.. Fab night, but my god getting the train home the next day was painfull.. That is the last time I mix drinks!


----------



## Skybreeze

Update from Katie..... One embie was 7 cells... and the other was 9 cells... Both brilliant grades!!


----------



## watn1

Skybreeze said:


> Update from Katie..... One embie was 7 cells... and the other was 9 cells... Both brilliant grades!!


Great news... Very good nees indeed..

You next Lou 

Our car has just arrived.. Talk about cutting it fine we were just told "before 5pm" DP is playing with it at the mo as it got delivered to his work I'll have to wait for him to get home... Stuff dinner i think... A nice drive to a country pub sounds like a much better idea


----------



## Skybreeze

How exciting your new car!!!   Have fun with it!


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Im sooo jealous ............ have fun, er will you christening it tonight on the way back from the country pub in those dark lanes??   x x x


----------



## veng

just a question Lady's when my clinic called about us starting sept she said to use protection in sept why is that do you think?


----------



## Just a girl

Ive been told to use it from now on till we start too - I think if we concieved between now and when I start DR'ing it would be to early to tell and then the drugs could hurt the embie, also I guess it would mean letting the recipient down? x


----------



## veng

Nicole enjoy your ride in your new car 
Katie thats fab news lots of ((sticky vibes))
hope you doing good shon 
hi Lisa,Hayley,Kelly,Lou,Vikki,Nat,Bernice,Emesy

i think i might call my clinic and ask about using protection as i have no tubes i can't fall pregnant


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

Lisa,  Hayley, Kelly,  Lou, Vikki,  Nat,Bernice how r u all?

well im on count down til our appointment on friday..sooooo xcited 

emsy x


----------



## shon1982

Hello lovely ladies - update for you all. 

ET today. 2 beautiful blasts transfered. We feel lucky and blessed. ET was lovely and at long last I feel so much better. It was the dreaded Cyclogest that was making me so ill. Putting it in front door from now on. 

Can't believe that we are PUPO now. DH is over the moon and is now attached to my tum. 

Can't believe that we are now here in the 10 day wait !!!! OTD is next Thursday 31st - we have a blood test booked in at the clinic but we have decided that we will be testing at home before we go. I don't want to find out at the clinic - it doesn't feel right if you know what I mean. 

Fantastic news for Katie - hope that you are resting darling and taking it easy. 

Sorry no more personals, need to rest now - but will be on in the next few days. Thank you for all your kind words of support though. It means so much.


Love to you all.

Shon, Ross, and the un-named blasts. (Must agree names with DH tomoz) 

xxxx


----------



## veng

morning ladys
thats great news shon lots of((( sticky vibes ))) for katie and shon


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you have been chatty  yes Katie's embies looked fab.

Hayley/Natalie - you will love Mamma Mia I am sure of it.

Nicole - nice new car, how lovely

Veng - surely your clinic have got mixed up if you have no tubes  

Shon & katie -     

Well I am starting to feel heavy below but I guess its my ovaries, the clinic rang and told me to stay on 225 of Puregon and they will probably reduce tomorrow, as my boss said yesterday I will be like a chicken with all these eggs


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

    Good Morning... Just a quick on as i am about to go out.

Lou - Your treatment seems to be going very smootly which is great.. I hope tomorrow your follies have grown to a nice size and then hopefully with the reduced drugs you will just plodd along to help them pop out some fab eggies.   

Emsie's - Fridays not too far away hun.. I too am at the clinic on Friday going for my scan to check out my cycle.

Shon - WOW! Congrats on your blasts hun... (((STICKY VIBES ))) (((LOTS OF GLUEY THOUGHTS))) to you.

Nat - Hope your well hun You found any info on the Lister yet? Why will your clinic only transfer 1 blast? 

Hayley / Veng / Kelly / Bernice - The clinic did mention about using condom's to us but then she realiased we couldn't actually get pregnant during tx due to DP's vasectomy so it doesn't apply to us.. I don't know the reason's as to why they wouldn't want to you to get PG but there must be a good reason so i would just do as they say and use protection just incase.

Our new car is lovely... It's smells nice and new... I love new leather smell... Well thats that.. Had that which we were looking forward to now i need something else to concentrate on   Scan on Friday to see if i have ovulated or am about to and to see if my lining has built back up so that's something.. I think something is happening as i have had a few twinges which could be ovulation bt as i've said before i would not have a clue what that could feel like as never taken any notice but i am from now on.

Catch you all later.xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I know I keep thinking it is all going smoothly, just hope it continues this way    I am so jealous about your new car, we have been looking for a new car for me, but can't seem to find anything I like for the money we have, well did see a soft top yesterday but wouldn't be practical with a baby now would it      I bet it is ov that you have been feeling hun, really hope your scan goes well


----------



## watn1

Lou - It only seems like yesterday since you started DR-ing... Time is flying by!! In 2 weeks you'll be PUPO too!  

Car is lovely... I'll never get to drive it at this rate as DP has it for work and he's working LOTS lately so i'll only get it on his day off other then that i'm stuck with my focus  

I really hope what i am feeling is ovulation because i wanna get cracking again. But it feels a bit more advanced then that i feel like AF is about to come as i have gone a little tired and developed some PMT, Also have 4 spots!   I usually get 1 or 2 crop up the week she's due. Hopefully as planned i'll start stimms 6th Aug (ish)  It's horrible not knowing whats going on


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you will find out Friday and before you know be starting your stimms hun, you need to change your ticker cause you now have your car, why not have one couting down to scan or even better stimms


----------



## watn1

Leicesterlou said:


> Nicole you will find out Friday and before you know be starting your stimms hun, you need to change your ticker cause you now have your car, why not have one couting down to scan or even better stimms


Was just in the process of taking it off  as you can see put my pic's back up & will update it with a stim countdown on Friday... Seems as this was a quick visit.. I am still here... This place is too addictive! Gotta pull myself away.. Off to Burton on Trent today GREAT.


----------



## watn1

Just a girl said:


> Nicole - Im sooo jealous ............ have fun, er will you christening it tonight on the way back from the country pub in those dark lanes??  x x x


Missed this post   No christening took place i'm afraid! As if DP would consider that at the mo... To afraid of getting it dirty... He was already wiping the wheels over last night  Give it a week! After all the seats are leather


----------



## Littlelambxx

Morning Ladies,

Shon Congratulations on being PUPO, Well done    

Nicole, I love the smell of a new car too   Can't you make DH go to work in the focus somedays to give you a bit of a chance?  

Veng, it seems odd your clinic have asked you to use protection, as you know I have no tubes either and I haven't been advised to. Have you rang them to ask why? x

Lou, Cluck cluck make sure those eggies are growing nicely x

Nat, I can't believe you don't have hangovers your so lucky! Since I hit thirty everything has gone to pot with me and when I drink (quite a lot not just a glass or two) I can't get up the next day, and am more often than not sick for most of the day. I will have to be added to the light weight club too  

Emsy, Is it your first appointment? Sorry I can't remember  

Kelly hows things? Good luck for you scan tomorrow x

Katie    

Hayley, Bernice, Vikki, & anyone I've missed love to you all xx

Well only 2 sleeps till my scan now can't wait


----------



## emsy2525

hey all

just a quick post as im at work!!!

but wondering how much time you ladies have had off or having off for tx??

emsy x


----------



## watn1

Lisa - I could do but he drives about 200 miles a day from store to store so can't really espect him to drive in the focus not there's anything wrong with it its a new top spec one. But afterall it is his company car allowance that pays for it. I love car's always have done i previously worked in the motor trade and got a company car which changed every few weeks so have driven most cars you can think of. When i was 20 i brought myself a new MGTF convertible and i loved it! Thought i was the bee's knee's and all, Untill 6 months later i smashed it into a lamp post at 40 MPH when i skidded on black ice   Wasn't plesant and i was quite badly hurt had to be cut out of it and all sorts.   

Emsie - I think everyone is doing all different things and it really is upto you.. nless of course like Lou's consult just told her he was signing her off. Plenty of people just go back to work during 2ww and go onto have BFP's but if you would blame yourself or think what if? If you get a negative and go back to work then i would get signed off from your GP.
You will most certainly need to take time off between EC & ET incase you are in an pain and you will need to rest up really, But there is no say so about taking the whole of the 2ww wait off also. i work from home so i can pretty much do what i want, I will still be working but will not be so much and most certainly won't be lifting stock around all day like i do now.x

Sorry for all the typo's on my phoen 7 it take too long to go and correct them


----------



## Littlelambxx

Nicole, bugger about DH having the car so much   oh well you will enjoy it more when its your turn   That smash must have been horrendous for you, I can imagine it took a while to recover from physically and mentally   

Emsy, I'm so lucky that I don't go to work, I am a full time housewife and mum, will try and get my feet up when I can though after ET


----------



## watn1

Lisa, Yeah it was quite bad.. I was broken a bruised.. My whole face just looked like a black and purple plumb.. Broke all my ribs Left arm, nose and hurt my back quite badly... had a back brace on for 5 months But remarkably i didn't have 1 cut anywhere even though the window screen had caved in on me. i do still suffer with my back if i am in 1 place for long periods of time & i rarly have lie in's because the pain wakes me up 1st.. I think i am due for a rough pregnancy when i eventually get there!   I got back in a car as soon as i was able to but will now not drive in the snow under any circumstances.


----------



## Littlelambxx

Oh you poor thing, you must have been/be in so pain   Even though you were unlucky to have the smash, things could have been worse   You did the best thing though to get straight back behind the wheel to get your confidence back.


----------



## Leicesterlou

emsy2525 said:


> hey all
> 
> just a quick post as im at work!!!
> 
> but wondering how much time you ladies have had off or having off for tx??
> 
> emsy x


Emsy I am having the full 2weeks off and then off on  so it has worked out nicely, but like Nicole says the Cons just said he was signing me off, I think go with your gut feeling, if you blame yourself for overdoing it then take the time off and relax otherwise carry on as normal


----------



## Just a girl

Hey all !!!

Confession time - I still haven't done my green form      I feel like Im 14yrs old again and putting off starting homework - Just can't seem to summon up the words, I have up to next thursday then I need to hand it in, Ive attempted to start it several times but something else more important crops up like walking the dog, cleaning the floor    Why's it so hard?

Nicole -   about your crash, that sounded really bad hun, it might be worth going to see a chiropratcor when your pregnant to help with the pressure you'll be putting on your back?  Hope AF is on her way for you and then we can dr together (I start on the 7th!)  x

Lou -  Not long now hey hun?  Hope everything is growing big fat and plentiful , So have you got everything you need for your hols.... Suncream, new bikini, pregnancy test , not one of those in everyones suitcase x 

Veng - Sounds to me they made a mistake telling you to use protection, probably didnt read you notes properly before they said it! x

Emsey - I will prob self certify for the first week after ET as my job involves a lot of lifting and carrying and then im going to request to be put on light duties for the week after, unless of course my guy is as nice as lou's and decides to sign me off for the whole 2 weeks  x

Lisa - 2 more sleeps............    x

Im off to the theater tomorrow night to watch the stage version of the wedding singer, anyone seen it? hopefully it will be good! x x x


----------



## watn1

Hayley,
  Yeah i will be booking in a few sessions because i already know my back won't be too impressed   The Green Form... Eeek! Mine took about 2 days but i sat with DP and filled it in.. Which part are you struggling on? The letter to child or about yourself?

Only ever been to watch 1 show and that was Grease in London a couple of months back. I loved it though and we said we will go to more.

I won't be DR-ing this time i'll be going straight into stimms so depending on AF i should start them in the next 2-3 weeks.x

Just about to go run round the field like a loon with the dog's


----------



## Just a girl

Both   - how much did you write for each of them? I might try and draft them on the computer as that way i can play around them? 
Forgot you weren't dr'ing this time 'duh' - Enjoy your run around the field, I just did a 40 min pavement pound with my little girl, as she's rather naughty and a little bit aggresive to other dogs when with me and off the lead - so I don't chance it anymore!


----------



## watn1

Erm a page and half for the 'about me' and just a little paragraph for the letter for the child. I just wrote about me, What i liked doing as a child how my mum described me as a child, what subjects i liked at school, and really just little snipets up till now & why i wanted to donate. I did all mine on the computer and then printed it onto the form. I tried to include and answer as much as i could think of as hopefully reading what i put would be enough for the child to satisfy their mind. 

My dog's are loonatic's on the field they don't mind other dogs and will always run over to say 'hello' but then come back when called... Sometimes   They basically run around in a big circle and then lie down when they've had enough so i know when its time to come back   They are crashed out now on their sofa


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks hun, Right Im going to ring my mum right now to ask what I was like as a child.......... then I can add what she says to my other scraps of paper that I've got floating about!  I think I will struggle most with the one for the child - arrrrrghhhhhh why is this so hard? x

Wish my girl was as well behaved as yours, shes snoozing on me now as I type, always needs to be in contact with me can drive you insane sometimes!


----------



## KellyG

Hiya girls

Thinking of you both Shon and Katie  

Littlelamb when is your scan? mine is monday wippeeeee

Just a girl, watn1, Leicesterlou, emsy2525, veng and everyone else
hellooooo and good luck mwah xxx


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Try not to think so hard about it and just write. Think about what you may want to know if you were a donor child.

Kelly - Evening hun.. How are you feeling? How is the DR-ing going?


----------



## KellyG

watn1 im ok hun today has been one of the bests days dring lol still have headaches and feel tired but no where near wot i have been like. hows the car, did u christen it? lol


----------



## Just a girl

Hiya Kelly! Glad your feeling good today,

Nicole - Im gonna log off now as I have started writting, and I keep getting distracted as everytime someone posts my pc make a little noise for me!  My mum just informed me I walked at 9.5months   I do hope thats not genetic and an indicator of what my baby will do........... far too early, right I really am going now x


----------



## watn1

Kelly hun, Glad you are feeling better today. No christening in the car yet... DP wouldn't allow it... YET!  

Attached a pic... Lovely isn't it? DP was showing me tonight how a isofix car seat fits into the back... Bless him.. After he'd cleaned the wheels and moaned that he has 243 miles already on it.


----------



## Littlelambxx

Morning girls,

Nicole Your car is Fab, I love it!!!  

Hayley, hope you managed to get your form done, I was like you not knowing where to begin. I used to PC so I could jiggle and fix things, once I started I found it hard to stop!!!!!!!!  

Kelly, for some reason I thought your scan was today? Don't know where I go that from, must be these drugs   Sorry to hear you have been feeling yucky it won't be long now   My scan is tomorrow.

Hi to everyone, will be back later I've got to run and get school run done, then off shopping for teachers presents!


----------



## Leicesterlou

all  Hayley hope you got your form sorted if not let me know and I will try and help.  Yes I have all my stuff except my pregnancy test, my SIL who lives in Ireland is meeting us in Bulgaria and she has bought some tests but I think I might get some First Response ones to take with me, will probably get them this weekend and get packing ready


----------



## watn1

Morning All...

Lou - I'm so jelous of you going on holiday  I really need a holiday! Maybe we'll sqeeze in a last minute one  Are the F/R tests still on offer? Also how was today scan? are your follies taking over your inside's? 

As you know i am a loon and have a *LOT* of pg tests ready for when i am PUPO! Which i hope will not be long away 

Shon/Katie -


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole book something for  thats all I did thought sod it I am booking, not sure if the FR tests are still on offer but I know I did the digital CB one when I did my IUI and I was gutted to see not pregnant on it     so I would rather just see lines this time if that makes sense

P.S> love the car, bless your DH not wanting to put miles on it


----------



## watn1

Yeah that's what i thought about the digital one's... Too Blunt, I'd prefer to see a line (even a faint one)  Just checked on boots.com and they are still on offer FR (2 for 1) and Clear blue (3 for 2) 

I added this to my last post but you'd already posted: Also how was today scan? are your follies taking over your inside's?  



/links


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad you agree the not pregnant was too harsh last time for me  

My scan was ok today, getting low down pain now but its a good sign, I still have my 17 follies they are bigger on my right ovary than my left but I have 7 on my right and 10 on my left they are all growing but they need to be minimum 14mm for next Wednesday and so the nurse if going to look at my bloods and she said they might keep me on 225 Puregon until Friday, so any follies dances would be greatly appreciated


----------



## watn1

Still going strong then!  I think i would prefer mine to grow at a steady pace rather then shooting ahead.. I guess your EC won't be moving days unless they have a suden spout between now and Friday?

What is your clinic's policy on Blasts? Are you going to go for them if you can? I think mine are still saying 1 Blast only... I'm not standing for it though! If i am lucky enough to get Blasts then it will be 2 OR ELSE! 
[fly]   GFG    GFG    GFG   [/fly]


----------



## Leicesterlou

My Cons said they don't do blasts as I would really like to go for them if I could but I think it is out of the question so I guess just IVF or ICSI depending on    on the day

Thanks for the dance


----------



## Littlelambxx

[fly]             [/fly]

Little Dance for you Lou GFG !!!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Littlelamb, what time is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## Littlelambxx

I have bought the 2 for 1 FR's, I have thought about getting some cheap off the internet, as I know I will be a crazy tester   Never thought about that with the digital CB, think I will stay clear as you say it's better to not see a line than to see not pregnant flashing in your face!!


----------



## Littlelambxx

My scan's at 10am tomorrow, I just hope everything is doing what it should be   I feel like it hasn't because I haven't had any really bad side effects, so psychologically I feel that it can't be working properly if I feel OK   Sounds mad I know but can't help thinking like that!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Littlelamb I had no side effects with the d/r and all was fine at the scan, so don't worry.  In understand what you mean but I am sure you will be a lucky one like me and no headaches, hot sweats etc


----------



## Littlelambxx

Hope so   I have only just thought about blasts, I'm not sure what my clinics policy is I think I will ask tomorrow and see what they say, If I am lucky enough to get enough eggs I might go for it, as isn't t suppose to have a much better success rate?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Littlelamb yes blasts does give better success rate which is why I asked about them but if my clinic does't do them then nothing I can do now is there, definately ask honey


----------



## Littlelambxx

Thanks Lou, I will ask and see what they say, I know my clinic do do blast transfer but not sure when sharing x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Shoudn't make much difference, but ask tomorrow,  for your scan


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon all!

I've just had a little cry at work......  a lady who works in my office is term time only and she finishes work today for 6 weeks and she bought me a lovely bunch of sunflowers and a card to say she will be thinking of me over the summer when my tx starts, how lovely is that?

Lou -  GFG     GFG     GFG  GFG  I dont know what my clinics policy on blasts are, I will add that to my list of questions for next week!

Lisa - Good Luck for tomorrow

Nicole - I want a holiday too hun - rubbish isn't it, I haven't even got any time booked off yet over the summer and its too late to get anything booked for me now as there are already too many people off over the summer , Im going to take the wk off in sept when I need to be scanned every other day (hardly a hol though is it?)  

I drafted a page of my green form last night but I dont like it, I made bullets points like as a child, acedemic, professional etc and wrote a bit about each but dont just don't like it  

Katie - Shon - Thinking of you both


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks for the dance Hayley this is something I read and it helped alot before I wrote mine http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48666.0 I tried to think of things such as I sweat alot when I get nervous like doing a presentation in front of lots of people, or I fiddle with my necklace if I don't feel comfortable

Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

And your lady from work that is very sweet indeed no wonder you had a few


----------



## emsy2525

hiya ladies

how r u all today?

im on a  quick lunch break at work!!!

gettin xcited about seeing nurse friday..hate waiting!!!!

emsy x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Emsy what time you in with the nurse if that your planning meeting?


----------



## emsy2525

hey...

tink its planning or going through my blood results? i dont know ive had councelling and bloods dun so what wud b next?

i c her at 2.15 friday!!!

emsy x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emsy I would guess it would be planning then hun, I will have to log on when I get home then as I finish work at 3.30pm everyday to find out how you got on


----------



## Skybreeze

_Hi Ladies.... Just a quick one!!!! I am trying to clean my whole house and start packing for my camping trip!!

Hope you all have a great weekend.... And Lou here is my follie dance for you.....



Good luck hun.

Had a text from Katie and she is doing well, she has been having bed rest at her mums!

Anyway I have got to go, this house wont clean itself. lol!
Hello all! Good luck to everyone having scans and bits.
Natalie xxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks Natalie, I love that Penguin      Have a fab time on your camping trip and enjoy lots of wine


----------



## watn1

Evening All,

  Lou - Sorry i dissapeared mid chat, Had a problem with my couriers and then it was time to go and i was late   

  Lisa - Good luck for tomorrow's scan

  Emsie - I too would imagine it would be your planning meeting hun.

  Hayley - Have you finished your forms yet?

  Kelly - Hope you are feeling ok today.

  Nat - I sooo desperatly need to clean my house.. It's minging! 

  Vikki - You ok? Not seen you around for a few days?

I have had such a busy day today... Rushed around this morning getting my deliveries done and then had to rush to b'ham as it was launch day today for their new card! It was manic doing them, Shadowing doing role plays objection handling etc... It would appear that the staff still need a lot of work so even though i have finished the prep training i might sqeeze a mentoring contract out of them    135 Cards signed up today the figured doubled since i got their as they were struggling before hand.. So i must of helped  
We've only just got home and i am shattered and my feet are burning!  

xx


----------



## vikki75

hi everyone
nicole hunnie im still here just been a little busy 
had my scan today defo going to get AF womb lining is thick an coming away yippee should be starting my bcp hopefully in the next day or so! 
how is everyone havent really had time to read back xx
good luck to you all xx vik


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicole, no worries I know your a busy girl and well done on upping the cards signed up go for it and get another contract out of them  

Vikki great news that Af is on her way and you can get started

Wonder how our PUPO ladies are doing, sending lots of     to Shon & Katie

Morning to you all Nat, Veng, Hayley, Littlelamb, Emsy and anybody I may have missed


----------



## shon1982

Hello ladies. 

Hope that you are all well. Good luck to you all going for scans etc. 

Well PUPO is good, feel so much better than last week. However I fell down the stairs yesterday !!!!! Our stairs have been stripped as we are gettting new carpet and the flip flops that i was wearing don't have too much grip on them - about half way down and I slipped landing on my bum - but hard enough to leave a huge bruise and a very bruised little toe (not broken though).

I was petrified that I would have done some damage, but I have been reasured that I have enough padding on my bum to cushion the blow !!!

Symptoms - well, getting niggling AF type pains and weird dragging pains - but hoping that they have snuggled in by now !! I am convinced that they have as I had some weird feelings on Tuesday and light headed feelings !!!! 

I am so swollen that while I was waiting for the bus to go to my mums (can't drive as I am far too scatty) a lady let me go on first .... clearly she thought that I was pg !!! How embarrassing !!!!!

Well hoping that they are all snuggled in nicely. Going to the park today with family to watch the cricket and havea picnic !!!!! 

Love to you all and all my best wishes are with each of you !!!! 

Shon xxxxx Rosie and Jim xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Shon glad your doing well and I am sure Rosie and Jim are settling in well too        Enjoy your day at the park


----------



## Littlelambxx

Morning Ladies,x

Ouch Shon, that must have hurt!!!   Have a good picnic today xx

Nicole I hope your day is a little easier today x

Lou I hope those follies are growing away!!   I asked about Blast transfer & they said yes but I would have to have 6 extremely good embies by day 2, so I will have to wait and see  

Hello to Kelly, Nat, Hayley, Veng, Emsy, Vikki, & to anyone I've missed xx

Well I have had scan and that's all OK but I have to wait for results later to see if I can start stimms.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Littlelamb thats good news on the blasts at least you have the option hey.  Hope you get the phonecall soon to tell you to start stimms tonight


----------



## Littlelambxx

Yep, I will let you know later, they said it won't be until after at least 3pm x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hope its before I leave today


----------



## veng

afternoon adys 
shon lots of((( sticky fibes))) 
hi Lou i hope you follies are growing nicely 
hi to everyone   its nice and sunny today and I'll be on my way home soon


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi veng, lucky you going home soon, I have got to wait for Dh to pick me up today around 4pm.  I have just been into town to put some cheques into the bank and ended up in Dorothy Perkins buying a lovely pink handbag for my outfit for the wedding on Saturday and I know DH will go mad as I have a fetish about bags buy loads and never use them but I can take it holiday with me can't I


----------



## Littlelambxx

Lou I am like that with bags and shoes, buy them and they all live in a big heap in my wardrobe!!   DH goes mad  
I have had the go ahead to start the menopur tonight, but I am delaying it until Monday as I am going away for a week on Saturday to Anglesey with my Mum and the boys. I would have needed a scan on Thursday which I said I would come home for but they said its fine I can leave the Menopur until Monday, then have a scan the following Monday   So its worked out nicely, although part of me wants to start tonight, but that wouldn't be fair on my mum as she has paid for the caravan. I have waited this long so another few days won't make any difference, I'm just glad everything is going OK  

Right waffle over, I'm off to clean the house and start packing xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Littlelamb - glad you can start but that you are getting away for a break too hun, it will be here soon enough.


----------



## KellyG

OOOOO littlelamb we may be stimming together then, yay fo us!!!

watn1 hows u ur dh and the car lol

shon im thinkin of you and katie loads and wish rosie and jim and nice long stay in your canal  

helloooo to everyone else mwah xx


----------



## Just a girl

Evening sweetie pies!

How has your Thursday's been? I am so excited as my friend has allowed me to name one of her kittens Tallulah, i've only ever named a goldfish before, actually thats not true when I little I was allowed to name one of my uncles stinky ferrets so I called it rusty!!

Green form update - it still isn't finished but my draft is getting there slowly, should complete my deadline of next Thursday!

Well for work tomorrow I have the massive outdoor play event to do - please, please, please let it be dry, it's 10 - 2pm but i'll be loading 200 bags of flour and 200 tubs of salt onto the van at 8am, (we are running the dough making activity, if you are wondering why!)

Hope everyone is well, 
Lou is everything still growing nicely?..... [fly]GFG  GFG    GFG  GFG[/fly]
Nicole - I hope you haven't been working too hard today, have you managed to find out if the FLB's are def going away for 4 weeks yet?
Veng - I hope you have enjoyed your stay with friends - nice weather hey? 
Lisa - Have a lovely holiday, lots of ice cream and sandcastle for you then!
Vikki - Glad everything is moving the way it should be for you!
Shon, Rosie and Jim - Lots  for you all!
Katie - Lots of  for you to hun, its very odd without you on here!
Kelly - Hello hun!

It's nearly the weekend everybody


----------



## veng

morning 
DH was just being sick before he left for work and said it tastes like his wellman vitamin i asked him to start taking so i guess  he will fuss if i ask him to carry on taking them 
(((sticky vibes))) for Katie and Shon
Lou i hope stimming is going well and you follies are growing nicely      
morning Nicole,Nat,Kelly,Lisa,Vikki,Emsey,Hayley


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all just a quick one as I have to do some training at 9.30am, follies growing nicely I have 11 that are 14mm or above with the biggest being 22mm and the rest are 9/10mm so may well catch up by Wednesday and my womb lining is 10.5mm so all good news, catch up with you all later


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies, Sorry never got on yesterday.. Never got the chance.

Lou - Great news of your Follies hun... Does that mean after your scan on monday they will let you know if you can do your trigger shot? I would assume with those great results you are well working to schedual.. You still on the same doseage?

Veng - Aahhh your poor DH, I hate being sick... I must admit the VitaFem vits that i have been taking the 1st few did make me feel really sick i could feel them travelling down into my stomach they are that bad.

Hayley - The FLB's  are still saying they are going so all i can do is  Hope you have a good activity day today.. If the weather your end is as good as here then your'l have a cracking day... What are you going to do when PG? DO you have light duties or something?

Kelly.... Only 3 more sleeps untill you can hopefully start stims.. Just think in 2 weeks (ish) you too will be in for EC.

Lisa - Great that you are ready for stimms hun. Good on you for leaving them till monday.. Afterall whats a few days when you've waited so long?.. Your trip sounds nice. I really need to go somewhere 

Vikki - So have you AF then??

Shon - Great to hear from you... Sorry to hear you fell down the stairs thank god for fleshy bums hey  I bet it does seem really weird... So close to being PG hey? remind me when your test day is again?

Katie - Thinking of you hun.... Hope you are ok.xx

Nat - Great weather for camping hey? I do wish we'd of brought a tent and gone now.

Well today i have my scan with the lovely Dildo Cam! GREAT  I am a little sad today because today should of been my baseline test and i should of been starting stims not hanging around for blooming AF! Never mind hey.. Hopefully they will tell me my AF is coming... Soooon! Anyway, I've got to go pack some parcels. Be back soon.x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicole come on try to be    hun I know its easy for me to say but your health comes first    yes everything is on schedule with me for Wednesday, I have a final scan and blood on Monday and I guess they will tell me when to do the trigger shot.  Katie is ok a bit fed up and is coming back to work next week so the thread will be mega busy again  

Veng your DH, maybe you will have to change his vits to get them down him, or hide them in his food


----------



## Blonde1

Hi Ladies

Is anyone with the Lister? Does anyone know if they offer IVIG there with treatment?

x


----------



## Littlelambxx

Evening ladies,
I have been mad busy so haven't had chance to get on, I am still packing (i am going away to Anglesy for a week tomorrow) so I can't stop, leave everthing till the last minute!

Will try and catch up as soon as I come home, but I am taking my laptop and Iphone so if I can get a connection I will try and get on  

Take care, love to you all xx


----------



## Rosie P

Blonde1 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Is anyone with the Lister? Does anyone know if they offer IVIG there with treatment?
> 
> x


Hi. There is a very active Lister thread on the ICSI board and I'm sure one of the ladies there will be able to answer your question. Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148638.90

Good luck. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## watn1

Hi All,

    Hope you are all well. Just thought i'd give you a little update on my scan i had Friday... I have some natural Follies growing so my body is going back to normal but how quickly noone know's. I have another one booked in for next Friday again and in the mean time i have to do some ovulation tests every morning to check when i ovulate and then we'll know AF will come 2 weeks later. She said we may of missed ovulation but unlikely as my lining is only 5.3    Clear Blue ovulation test's are £20 for 7   & the first one i did this morning didn't even work!   Ovulation better hurry up because all these's £20's ad up.

I've been manic with work etc so not really had much time to come on, It was my sisters 21st last night and we went out... I was very drink to say the least and when i think of sambucca it makes me feel sick  

Hayley, Hope you had a good night.x

Shon / Katie - Lots of baby dust and implanting vibes coming both your ways.

Lou - Hope last scan is all good... EC 3 sleeps away! OMG

Kelly - Good luck for your scan.x


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

how r u all? enjoying the lovely summer weather!!! ive just got back from dorset went visiting friends there their lil boy is 8 months now it was quite tough
went to hospital friday got to wait 4 weeks for sum of bloods to get back, and then hopefully i wil b good to go, and there is possibility they hav found me a match!!

emsy x


----------



## Just a girl

Evening egg share sweeties!

Hows everyones weekend been?  I've been soooo busy!  The play event on Friday was dry - yipeeeee, first dry one in 3 years, there was over 1000 visitors and we ran out of flour with an hour still left to go , so had to pack up a bit earlier! It was a good day though! Yesterday I fell off the 'trying to be good wagon before starting tx'! But it was areally good night so todays headache was well worth it!  My feet are still flipping well killing me, but thats what you get if you wear out 4inch heels and dance like a loon to old madonna tunes   
My pregnant friends#4 babies arrived this morning at 4.09 he was 2 weeks early and she only finished work on Friday!  He was her first and she had a 4hr labour at home in a hired birthing pool, thats the kind of labour I would like to have please - I can't wait to meet baby Isaac!

Lou - wow is it really only 3 more sleeps? Were you kick starting the   tan this weekend? x

Nicole - Glad your night was good too, I steered clear of the sambuca, that stuff is deadly!!  Superdrugs own ovulation tests work and they are cheaper then clearblue - I def wouldn't recommend the really cheap ones off ebay - I bought some as I was sick of paying out so much for them and in my opinion they don't work! x

Emsy - So did the hospital say you will be able to start as soon as your bloods are back?  Sorry you found the weekend a bit tough  x

Nat - How was camping? Good fun and just what you needed I hope?  So are you detoxing after the wine binge you were planning ?

Veng - Hows your weekend been, managed to convince dp to carry on taking his vits like a good boy  ?

Lisa - I hope you are enjoying anglesea - Fab weather! x

Kelly, Vikki, Shon, I hope you all had a good weekend! x

Katie - Is it today your back at work? If so hello hun and welcome back, no doubt when I get home from work tomorrow I'll have 6 pages to read back on    I hope your managing to stay positive 

Can't believe its Monday tomorrow already  

Take care all - Hayley x x x


----------



## vikki75

hi girlies just popped in to say good luck to shon an katie   
hi to everyone else 
lou bet you cant wait so excited xx
me enjoying the hot weather   still waitnig for my AF to come lol any day now lol i can be saying that for ever!!
sorry not to many personal shouts but got to go get in the shower cos im roasting !! 
lots of love vikxx


----------



## KellyG

Hiya everyone 

sorry no personals but will do tomorrow after my baseline wohoooo


----------



## veng

morning everyone 
yes hubby took the vit's lucky he was not sick so he agreed to take them  
what a lovely weekend we had lots of sun  

Lou how are you Hun? 
Kelly good luck with your scan today 
Hayley sounds like you had a good night out 
Emsy lets hope your bloods come back soon and you get a match   i can't believe Ive got a match know i have to just wait till sept AF  
Katie / Shon lots of sticky((( vibes )))
Vikki AF dance for you Hun      
Nat i hope you have a nice break  
Lisa hope you have a Fabe time in Anglesy
Nicole i hope you ovulate soon  
blonde1 hi and welcome lots of egg sharing Lady's here sorry i am not going to Lister  but it looks like Rosie has pointed you in the right direction


----------



## shon1982

Hey lovely ladies,

Hoping that you are all well. Only 3 more days until bloodtest OTD. I was soo stupid last week and did a PG test - obviously -tive - but tested a week too early so to be expected. At least it confirmed that the HCG has left my system, so any tests going forwards are to be correct. I have been officially banned from testing and tbh I am too scared to. 

I am still signed off on the sick at the mo and go back to work next week. Dreading it. If I am PG I will obviously have to stay for the next 8 months to get ML - but if it is -ive then I have decided that I will need a fresh start, so I will be job hunting pronto !!!!
The evil boss will be sure to make my life a living hell. But I am a tough old cookie and tbh she can't be that clever after the way that she has treated me - so I am sure that I will cope.

I have been living life as normal really the past few days. No alcohol - but as normal as I can get but also not over doing it. I have been trying so hard not to symptom spot and when DH is at home he keeps me busy, but when left to my own devices I am assessing each and every twinge and starring at my veiny boobys in the mirror every 5 mins !!! Oh the joys of the 2ww.

Symptoms - well veiny huge (.)(.) that are incredibly painful at night, twinges low down in my tummy and quite a sharp pain down there a few days ago, complete lack of appetite, not sure if I am imagining this one but I could smell gas yesterday in every room of our house - no-one else could smell it - is it a heightened sense of smell or am I deluded You decide! I am also quite puffed out after doing simple jobs - but that could be the heat and the fact I have barely lifted a finger for the past two weeks !!!

Time for some personals - firstly thatnks every one for your support and kind words !!! It keeps me going !!!

Lou - not long now till the EC - hoping that your scan goes well today and you are good to go !!! Will be thinking of you - but be sure to guzzle as much milk and water as you possibly can - I was soo ill with OHSS hun and I found the more milk I drank the better I felt. Also keeping mobile is supposed to ward it off !!!! Good luck chick lots of love !!!

Kelly - How's your DRing going? Hope that you are going good now hun - you will be stimming before you know it and hot flushes and headaches will be a thing of the past !!!!

Veng - I too had issues at first trying to get DH to take his vits - but keep pushing for him to do it. I had postit notes up "TAKE VITS"

Vicki - hoping that you are well and praying that AF arrive pronto for you hun xxx

Just a girl - hi ya hun ! Hope that you are good - good news on your friend birth !! I too would love a birthing pool - pref at home !!!

Nicole - Good for you on having a drink and letting your hair down !!! Sambucca and shon do not mix - I am horrid when drinking it and I tend to avoid it at all costs - evil drinky !!! Hoping that you are ok though xxx

Katie - hope that you are in good spirits and keeping positive lovie - we will be 2009 mummies !!! Missed you not being on here and can't wait to hear your good news !!! lots of loves xxxx


----------



## veng

hi Katie 
not a lot of goss from me apart from i have been matched  
great to see you back online  lets hope this week will go super fast for you


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie welcome back online     

Morning to all you lovely ladies, hope you have all had a good weekend.  I am fine getting nervous now, have 15 follies that should definately have an egg in ranging from 14mm up to 30mm and my ovaries are touching so that's what is so uncomfortable then    Got to do my trigger shot tonight at 9pm then in at 7.30am Wednesday


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

lou...u must b soo xcited bt ec?

JAG, Katie, Shon, Veng..how u all doin?

watn1 howz u hun?

well cant believe i have to wait another 4 weeks for results  i hate waiting im sooo impatient!!
suppose if they come back ok, it should b ok to go ahead strait away presuming they have match?

emsy x


----------



## watn1

What a lovely day today 

 Katie - Glad your doing ok (ish) Good to be back at work? At least it will keep your mind busy if nothing else.. How are you feeling otherwise?

Louise - Woo Hoo!! Egg Collection here you come... Are you nervous? 

Shon - Glad you are ok too... Naughty for testing  But as you say at least you know any positive test from now on will be a real positive.

Emsie - Yey!! No the match finding you will probably find things will move really quickly as soon as your tests are back in.

Lisa - Hope you enjoy your trip.. I would be lost without my iPhone but sucks that we can't send/receive pic's.. I tried to take some pic's when i was out on sat night, But the cam is poo!

Nat - Hope your ok... Are you still drunk?

Vikki - Blooming hell mate! Still waiting for AF? I swear if i have to wait as long as you i will go INSANE!

Hayley - Glad you had a good night too.. Heels hey? My feet are still burning now and i'm not joking! Your pic's on ** in the park are good.. I love jerking around


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Emsy, its horrible having to wait for those results I remember it well but it will be worth it honey  

Nicole how I love your posts always brighten the place up    I am officially starting to  myself about Wednesday, I am hoping that I go straight in at 7.30am on Wednesday and not sitting around waiting.  How are you?


----------



## watn1

Lou - I must say i do like the baby with the egg.. How cute. I am ok hun... Peed on my stick again this morning but only 1 line   God it's gonna be depressing every morning untill 2 finally appear!   Trying to stay positive but feeling a bit fed up!
I would too be   myself! I am sure you will be fine, You have a lovely set of follies there and if your like me i will be more then happy with just the 2 left for a fresh transfer... Injection free day for you tomorrow then! 7:30 is nice and early.. I will   i get a early one that way i'll still be half asleep


----------



## veng

Lou nice and early wed for you   15 follies thats great  
Emsy i am very  impatient too  

Nicole i hope you get a positive test soon  
Shon sound very positive all your symptoms


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole sorry your feeling pants honey, really hope that ov happens soon for you   

Veng how are you honey?


----------



## watn1

Me too Veng - There may be a hope that we've already missed it as my last AF was on the 10th July and my last jab was on the 13th.. Nurse said it is possible that we missed it but unlikely due to my womb lining... It all very strange all this AF/TX stuff. Especially for me i think as i have never done the whole TTC thing before, So Missed AF's, Ovulation, & all other TTC things i generally do not have a clue about!


----------



## KellyG

Hellooooo shon glad your ok hun and katied too im sooo excited for you as you are both sooo positive and i think that may reflect on your results    

veng watn1 and everyone else that has sent me good luck wishes for today, well scan was fine my linning is 2 and they wanted it under 5 so i spose im really thin   BUT as there is noone in the lab the week of my ec they have put it back a week grrrr so stims will start next monday and NOT today and ec will be 18th NOT the 11th august tututututututututututu

but at least its not 3 years away i spose but still grrrr tutututut 

hope everyone else is doing good. i do think about you all lots and lots


----------



## watn1

Kelly... Great news about your lining hun. Sorry that you cannot start stimms today but honestly a week will fly by.. Your'll see.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly sorry you can't start stimms yet hun, hope your doing ok with the d/r'ing and not too many side effects


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie hey you, tell that boss to move you have important catching up to do


----------



## KellyG

katie hit them  
leicesterlou are u excited/ nervous/both for ec lol


----------



## watn1

Katie - Half an hour... Let's get chatting  

I'm testing for ovulation so the clinic will know whenb about's my AF will show as apartently after you ovulate AF comes around 2 weeks later   My receiptant is still coasting you see so they will know they have 2 weeks to change her pills or something.. Went for a scan Friday and i have follies growing so it cannot be far off.. Then i will start stimms on Day 3 of AF.

Lou - Must of missed something too - Didn't know you were having GA - My clinic doesn't do it as i have asked because i really don't wanna be garbling rubbish like DP was on his PESA  

Kelly - Has the tiredness settled down?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly & Katie yes nervous and excited just can't wait now to find out how many I get     

Nicole yes having GA and glad too have been hearing some horror stories about the pain of EC


----------



## veng

Kelly sorry you have to wait another week but you do what your lining to be perfect  to hold on to your little ones 

i am doing good Lady's just waiting for sept  its my birthday in august and i relay want a puppy but DH does not think its a good idea close to ivf what do you Lady's think?its so cute tho heres a piccie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah so sweet not sure I could give it back after having a cuddle like that


----------



## KellyG

awwww the pup is lovely, get one get one!!


----------



## watn1

Ahh! Veng how cute! GET HIM.   I would of never been able to walk out of there without him. I love my dogs and if anything they have been a great help to me during all this IVF larky as it's sooo nice to go and have a cuddle with them and a chat   Barmy i know!

Katie - OMG love! My clinic doesn't do GA   Sedation only for me... But thanks though i would much prefer to hear the 'real stories' then me go in thinking it will be a walk in the park..  

Ladies i have a question regarding these Clear Blue ovulation tests i have.. Now are you meant to get a faint line everytime? or just the control line. I left the instructions on my kitchen table andDP threw them away   Now the reason why i ask is that on Sundays test the line was there and you could see it quite a lot but the instructions say it has to be darker.. Todays test there is still a line but its fainter then yesterday's.... Heeelllpppp!


----------



## KellyG

nicola the lines get darker as ovulation occurs, make sure you read them after about 5/10 mins as they go darker in time, dont read after more than 15 mins tho. does this help?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole as Kelly says it gets darker hun, you will know when it happens


----------



## watn1

Tried looking on the clearblue website for the Uk and the 'how to' guide is German  

Did find another for the clearblue easy which is the same i presume which does say that there is meant to be 2 lines just got to wait for it to get darker... Was just weird how yesterdays was darker then today! God why didn't i go digital? Stupid line watching gonna drive me mental! 

Katie - DP's sedation was rubbish too! It wore off way too quickly and was in real pain after 15 minutes or so but at first he couldn't feel anything.. He too didn't fall asleep just starting talking poo about the population of Brazil!   He said he just felt a little drunk.. i want to feel like Katie Price did while getting her teeth done... Did you see it on their show?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole yes I saw Katie Price, isn't she fab, I love watching them


----------



## watn1

Lou - Me too.. I noticed on a poster she has a new book which i might get for 2ww.. 

Don't know whether you's have looked at the updates list but just noticed that Jen80 got a   on her 1st ES.. Keep positive Katie/Shon just goes to show it does and can work 1st time...


----------



## veng

Nicole i used a diffrent brand and it came up one line at first as i got closer to ovulation a second line came and got darker closer to ovulation .

so who has dogs and what type? the puppy i like is a cocker spaniel


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I heard she had a new book out I have read her autobiography's isn't this a sequel to her angel book cause I haven't read those


----------



## watn1

Yes lou it is, I have read the angel but will probably need to have a rescan of it before i read this new one.

Veng - I have 2 Cocker Spaniels


----------



## watn1

KatieD said:


> I cant read her novels - they just dont engage my brain but i do love her autobiographies!


I must admit both i've read did take some time to get into them and there were parts that were boring and i was tempted to just turn to the end but i read them while in Mexico so i kind of weren't going anywhere & had nothing else to read


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah so sweet Nicole


----------



## watn1

Leicesterlou said:


> Ah so sweet Nicole


Not today there are not lou.. We have new neighbours and they have a dog which they keep in the graden 24/7 and everytime i let my dogs out it barks so they bark and Dolce jumps up the fense doing backflips off it!  I now have to keep them in the house and it's such a shame as they loved lying out in the garden. Dolce recently took up a new spot on top of our hot tub because it has a inflatable lid it's obviously comfy!


----------



## watn1

Katie - Have to like Shon been tempted to test?


----------



## veng

very cute Nicole is your dog on your butt 
i read that cocker's are good with children? my mum has a springer spaniel he's lovely with my girls


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole tell them next door to move straight back out as you and your dogs were there first  

Yes Katie have you been tempted


----------



## watn1

Veng - Yes spaniels have lovely temperaments and both mine love children. When my friend had her baby and used to visit Dolce used to sit next to his car seat with her head on his leg and didn't move... Poppy loves running up and down the garden with him now too but she will always slow down when she gets close to him i presume not to knock him over. Dolce jumps up everyone that she see's but will not with children she lie's down at their feet and rolls over for a tummy tickle instead.. They are very clever.

My mum has 2 spaniels too & my sister has 1.

That's poppy on DP's Butt  

Lou - They are seriously doing my head in! Whats the point in having a dog that lives in the garden? When it's having a barking fit they don't even come and and tell it off they just ignore it!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I would report them surely that's cruel


----------



## veng

Nicole sounds like next door likes to leave there dogs out ?are they working and have left it out all day? what type of dog is next door?

Katie/Shon just reading your diary's i can't believe your so close to testing day  are you going to test at home or wait to go to the clinic?

Lou soon be wed i bet it did hit home when you sore someone coming out   that will be you wed


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know Veng, don't remind me makes the butterflies wake up in my tummy


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie mine is the same just do test and that's it.  Only an hour left till I finish work


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know, did you do your trigger in your leg?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just wondered alot of the girls on the cycle buddies have done it in their tum and the nurse didn't tell me where to do it, I have got to mix 2 powders to one liquid is this what you did?  Did you get any side effects?


----------



## wishing4miracle

heelo ladies.... 

i want to wish you ladies lots of luck in your cycles                    .i do pop in here everyday to see how you all are as im an egg sharer myself at the lister.

leicesterlou-ive always been told todo the trigger jab in my tummy where i was doing the stim jabs.i would ring your clinic and ask


----------



## watn1

Veng - I don't even know what type of dog it is.. It's just a big ugly thing! Looks like a alsation crossed with something.. They don't leave it out that's where it lives 24/7 there isn't even a kennel they just leave their garage door open for it there might be a bed in there i guess but it's crewl! They also have a little chitsu which does live in the house which they let out occasionally.. Normally if i go out i leave the kitchen door open for the dogs and they come in and out as they please and used to on hot nights too so they could lie outside if they wanted to.. Can't do it now! At night when we let them out (normall about midnight) I have to go and stand down 1 end of the garden and DP the other so Dolce stays away from the fense because as soon as it hears them go out it starts to bark! & Dolce barks back then all hell breaks loose 

Anyway Ladies I am off for the day now. Got to get some work done..x

Lou - Hope Trigger goes ok hun. Good Luck.xx

Wishing4miracle - Hi Hun, Nice to see a Eggsharer come back to the board, To see people it has worked for give's us all hope.. Hope your PG is going well.. Not long till you meet your angels. x


----------



## KellyG

omg W4M your belly is loverly and huge im sooooo jealous..... how u doing? xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

katied-hot and horrid   i hate this hot weather.well its not like i go out anymore anyway but its still too hot in here.lots of luck for your bfp


----------



## wishing4miracle

kelly-     well ive got afew wks left yet and im in the gaining weight stages so im going to get bigger   how did your baseline scan go today??


----------



## Leicesterlou

W4M - not long now are you getting nervous?  Are you having a C-section?  Do you know the sex/s of your twins?


----------



## KellyG

W4M it went nice and thin!! but cos there is no one in the lab the week of my ec they put my stimming and ec back a week, tut. its only a week but still i dont wanna wait nooo more lol.

i love ur pic i sooo want twins


----------



## wishing4miracle

leicesterlou-well dont know how they will come out yet.no one has mentioned it.i did ask mw friday about it and she said it will be brought up at 36wks   im hoping they will be nearly out by then.im getting abit fed up already staying at home all the time.yeah we having 2 boys  

kellyg-thats abit stupid no one being in the lab for a wk    how stupid is that.you been waiting long then todo your cycle??and you never know,when you get your bfp you might get twins


----------



## wishing4miracle

katied-keep positive                when you tetsingpast et or ec? we tested 14past ec at the lister


----------



## Leicesterlou

W4M ah bless       glad you have popped in makes us see it does work


----------



## wishing4miracle

it can and will work,you just all got to keep positive


----------



## Leicesterlou

W4M yes we are trying, my DH is talking of changing our terraced house to fit in twins


----------



## KellyG

well im very positive  im going to have twins and my husband is gonna regret it for the obvious reason   lol


----------



## wishing4miracle

leicesterlou-you getting all excited for your ec  ah i remember  what its all like.you being put under or half asleep??

kellyg-  whys that then??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes getting nervous and excited having GA which I am really   about.


----------



## wishing4miracle

ah you wont remember a thing then.a nice sleep.


----------



## Leicesterlou

W4M yes that's right  

I am off home now so will catch up with you tomorrow, hope everything continues to go well with W4M 

Have a good evening ladies


----------



## KellyG

aww katie come on      

i am really glad u did come in W4M i just wanna read all about bFP all day it really does boost my pma


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie come on       not everybody gets implantation bleed hun xxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

leicesterlou-bye bye 

katied-just because you havnt had many symtoms it doesnt mean it hasnt worked.i had hardly none and still got a bfp.not everyone has a bleed either.so youre 10days past ec at the minhave you read any diaries

keelyg-yeah there is alot to read on here.try reading the diaries


----------



## KellyG

yep i lve reading all the diarys they are great and i do my own too just showed dh your belly pic he loves it


----------



## wishing4miracle

well he might change his mind if he had to shift it about all day with loverly itchy stretch marks and swollen ankles


----------



## watn1

Katie hun, Not everyone gets implantation bleeds babe, Especially not if both intend on staying   I know it must be really hard to stay positive and i bet time is dragging... This week might go a little quicker now you are back at work.

WFM - Swallen feet and strech marks... Lovely hun.. But i am sure you wouldn't change it for the world.

Kelly - I am terrified of Twinnies would be great obviously but it does scare the hell out of me. I do visit the twins board sometimes to read what others go through and i think it helped on the choosing to have 1 or 2 put back.


----------



## watn1

KatieD said:


> Its just sooooooooooooooooooooo difficult! the more i think about it working the more i think 'im not that lucky'.....


Of course you are!! This will work for you... Think of all the reason's it wouldn't work and all the reasons it WILL and i'm sure you cannot find many reasons why it won't other then that you are not lucky (which isn't a valid one  ) Just enjoy this PUPO stage as you said.. Enjoy the feeling of thinking "This could be it, They are implanting right this minute" Rather then "It might not be working" You will hopefully see a shift in your PMA!  Just keep looking forward to waking up tomorrow & the next etc.. You got any plans for the weekend? If not might be worth arranging something even if just a picnic in the park (if the weather stays)

[fly]          [/fly]


----------



## Just a girl

Hey girlies,

7 pages to catch up on   I guess that means Katie's back?

Katie BIG  hunny, I hope the rest of the week flies by, you must be going crazy - like nicole says plan something nice to do at weekend - like a massive spree and buy lots of gorgeous clothes that you won't be able to fit into in a couple of months time ! x 

Lou - Good luck with your trigger shot tonight, I will be having a GA too, Ive also been told that I will need to be at my clinic by 8 in the morning but as it's miles away we may stay over in hotel near by so we dont have to get up at stupid o'clock!! 
Oooo Lou wednesday is so close, (the day after tomorrow!) x 

Veng - Awwww get the puppy, I didnt have my dog as a pup as she was a rescue dog and I think I really missed out    She's suffering in this heat big time - she just doesn't know what to do with her self! x

Nicole - Ahhh your furbabies are so cute too, but it must be so annoying with your neighbours, my dog is the same when we go round to my mums as her neighbour has a dog but seeing as the other one lives there I always tell mine off and make her come inside (otherwise I think she would she would crash through the flipping fence!) she's a little bit chunky bless her?

Kelly - Sorry you have to wait an extra week hun  but it will all be worth it in the end! x

Shon - Not long till OTD , lots of   and   x 

W4AM - Love the bump! Hope your pregnancy is going well, do you use the TAMBA website (not that FF isn't wonderful ) but we have a group for twins and triplets at work and they all rave about it!  x

Nat - Hows the liver doing - Still functioning  ?

Lots of love and   ladies x

/links


----------



## veng

hi Hayley  

hubby has agreed to getting puppy for my birthday she will be ready to pick up 8th august  
i can't pick a name  
Goldie or Roxie or Ruby asked hubby he was like its your dog helpful man


----------



## Just a girl

Yay your getting your pup, I love the name Ruby!  Ive just got in from walking mine and the sky looks like its going to storm big time!  I love thunder storms, especially when your all snug indoors!  Although DP is working away tonight so I hope I don't turn into a complete woss! So when is your actual birthday?


----------



## veng

my birthday is the 17th august  
ive just watched the dog whisperer i realy hope my pup will be well behaved


----------



## Just a girl

Ceaser is so amazing! But my dog is naughty  she's like a toddler as she's really well behaved for other people just not for me!

Probably clutching at straws but.......
Ive just opened a letter which has got my blood donor card in and my blood type is AB+ which is quite rare (only 3% of people have it!)  I was wondering do you think it has anything to do with why me and dp haven't concieved yet - I dont know what blood group dp is and neither does he but do you reckon that could have anything to do with it?  I'm just unconvinced unexplained infertility really exists  how can it........ we're both young and healthy!


----------



## KellyG

Veng we have just taken my dog to the vets he got bad skin and we just bathed him (outside) and cost us 40 quid to get his gel for his skin probs.......... but i love him to bits and wouldnt change him for the world.. hes my furry baby


----------



## Rosie P

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151100.0


----------

